# The final SINEsingles is here - Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds is just 35 EUR for the next 48 hours



## OrchestralTools (Jun 22, 2022)

Hi everyone,

We’re ending our SINEsingles series on a high note (literally) with the Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds, just €35 over the next 48 hours. 



Originally released in 2013, Berlin Woodwinds has long been the industry standard winds collection for composers around the world. Now, you can get your hands on one of its true highlights for only €35. 

The Piccolo Flute from BWW features an extensive list of articulations: offering an unparalleled measure of flexibility in compositional techniques and styles. Sustains, repetitions, marcatos, trills, and so much more are all available with 6 fully customizable mic positions. 

You can buy the Piccolo Flute right https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/berlin-woodwinds/instrument (here). 

All the best,

OT


----------



## davidson (Jun 22, 2022)

Anyone have any thoughts on the soloists from OT?

@OrchestralTools If I buy the oboe, is there a complete your collection type price to buy the whole collection? How's that calculated? Would it still work if I wanted to upgrade to the soloists 1 & 2 bundle?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 22, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> SINEsingles have landed - Solo Oboe from Berlin Soloists 1 is 50% off for the next 48 hours!
> 
> ...



@OrchestralTools If I buy this one. And one day you do a sale on the whole library. Will that be properly discounted?


----------



## ka00 (Jun 22, 2022)

Great idea, OT!


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 22, 2022)

Woah amazing! :D


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2022)

Great idea ! Keep'em coming !!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jun 22, 2022)

This is THE Oboe for lyrical lines.
One of the best instruments OT ever made.
This is a steal, I bought the soloist pack back in the day just for this patch.


----------



## EgM (Jun 22, 2022)

Nils Neumann said:


> This is THE Oboe for lyrical lines.
> One of the best instruments OT ever made.
> This is a steal, I bought the soloist pack back in the day just for this patch.


I agree! 💯


I hope other solo instruments from Soloists 1 make it into this sale, I already had the Oboe


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

@OrchestralTools any plans to add the Teldex IR for these dry libraries in Sine?


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tempting, but I’ll wait for a package containing all of the woodwinds in SINE, like you did for the Strings. I want them all!!


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 22, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Tempting, but I’ll wait for a package containing all of the woodwinds in SINE, like you did for the Strings. I want them all!!


Same and after that Brass!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @OrchestralTools any plans to add the Teldex IR for these dry libraries in Sine?


Just buy altiverb lol


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 22, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> @OrchestralTools If I buy this one. And one day you do a sale on the whole library. Will that be properly discounted?


For Pheonix Orchestra I own the Bawu & Xiao which were both 25 euro (technically free thanks to the 25 euro voucher OT give out around Christmas/Black Friday) and it knocks 29.35 off the list price, presume it works the same for all their other libraries that offer a la carte. If I were to guess 56 euro instrument would give around 30 euro discount although I don't know how it works for sales for the full libs, so it might end up being less saving when on sale. 

But in isolation, for the Oboe if you like the sound it's a great deal for 28 euro


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @OrchestralTools any plans to add the Teldex IR for these dry libraries in Sine?





FrozenIcicle said:


> Just buy altiverb lol


VSL MIR has a Teldex IR as well.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 22, 2022)

Love this. Weekly sales on single OT instruments is a fantastic idea.
---
**UPDATED**

ALL SINE SINGLE SALES
6/22 - €28 Oboe (BWW Soloists 1)
6/29 - €15 Yangqin Ensemble a2 (Phoenix Orchestra)
7/08 - €15 Mountains (Habitat)
7/14 - €38 Female Choir (Tallinn)
7/22 - €40 Horns a6 (Tom Holkenborg's Brass)
7/27 - €13 Ronroco (Andea)
8/03 - €12 Vibraphone Ensemble (Modus)
8/08 - €17 Female Soul Ensemble (LA Sessions)
8/15 - €25 Baroque Violins (Miroire)
8/25 - €23 Kopernikus Percussion (Metropolis Ark 1)
9/01 - €35 Piccolo Flute (Berlin Woodwinds)


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Love this. Weekly sales on single OT instruments is a fantastic idea.


+1


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Just buy altiverb lol


I don’t do dongles. I’d rather patiently wait for MIR on iLok.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I don’t do dongles. I’d rather patiently wait for MIR on iLok.


My wife don’t use dongles either.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> My wife don’t use dongles either.


You poor bastard. Unless you are a woman, in which case, that’s probably for the best? I dunno. This got weird fast.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 22, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> @OrchestralTools If I buy this one. And one day you do a sale on the whole library. Will that be properly discounted?


Yes, I have done several completion purchases which discounted what was already bought. In fact I bought the a12 horns from JXL Brass and now the remainder is less if I wanted to complete.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I don’t do dongles. I’d rather patiently wait for MIR on iLok.


Lexicon PCM reverb is my last dongle hold out, kind of driving me crazy, lol


----------



## musicalMind (Jun 22, 2022)

Single instrument sales is a really great idea. Already own Berlin woodwinds but never got the soloists. This solo oboe is a no brainer.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 22, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> SINEsingles have landed - Solo Oboe from Berlin Soloists 1 is 50% off for the next 48 hours!
> 
> ...



Hi. When will you be adding the Teldex IR to the Sine version of Solo woodwinds?


----------



## Flyo (Jun 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Hi. When will you be adding the Teldex IR to the Sine version of Solo woodwinds?


^THIS FOR ALL^ update Sine with Teldex IR it is time


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 22, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> It's a one-time-only offer, lasting just 48 hours.


btw are we going to pitch fork OT like we did with audio imperia? Lol

Will this “one time offer” come back next summer? Or ever get discounted again?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> btw are we going to pitch fork OT like we did with audio imperia? Lol
> 
> Will this “one time offer” come back next summer? Or ever get discounted again?


Flash sales/discounts aren't the same thing as "you can only buy this product during this timeframe."

The oboe will still be available after 48 hours, just without the discount.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Flash sales/discounts aren't the same thing as "you can only buy this product during this timeframe."
> 
> The oboe will still be available after 48 hours, just without the discount.


True


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 23, 2022)

Their solo Obe is a gem! And I think its the first time they're doing sales for individual instruments.

Going to follow this thread. Hope something that I don't have gets put on sale.


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 23, 2022)

davidson said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the soloists from OT?
> 
> @OrchestralTools If I buy the oboe, is there a complete your collection type price to buy the whole collection? How's that calculated? Would it still work if I wanted to upgrade to the soloists 1 & 2 bundle?


after the purchase, the soloists 1 collection is €200 and the bundle 1+2 is €266.50


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> @OrchestralTools If I buy this one. And one day you do a sale on the whole library. Will that be properly discounted?


Until recently, when there's a discount on the main library and/or the collection, your personalized price gets reduced by the number of instruments in that library/collection and their relative price.


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 23, 2022)

Back in April I manage to do a test of the oboe (and all the soloists series) 
Instant buy.

I hope this is helpful
Julian


----------



## Jose7822 (Jun 23, 2022)

I caved in 😅. Thanks Julian 😡😝😂.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 23, 2022)

I remember initial concerns about the SINE transition. Do people feel that those have been addressed? Or feel free to loop me into a Sample Talk thread if things aren't all roses and sunshine


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I remember initial concerns about the SINE transition. Do people feel that those have been addressed? Or feel free to loop me into a Sample Talk thread if things aren't all roses and sunshine


In all honesty I love SINE. I think it's pretty much on top together with Synchron player. Barely have any issues with it.

I like Kontakt (and its ancient, tiny UI) the least.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 23, 2022)

Love the sound of this oboe! and at this offer, just picked it up. Thanku @OrchestralTools


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 23, 2022)

@OrchestralTools
nice for us that you will do some individual instruments discounts, they're very welcome!

One gripe though: if I hadn't seen this here by chance (I don't look all days here on vic) then how as a long time customer would I have known about it?
I see promo-emails from you guys from time to time (macro/micro, take your pick  ) but I havent seen this one, and sorry but I am not on all social media, I do have a real life to live you know !

thanks


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 23, 2022)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> @OrchestralTools
> nice for us that you will do some individual instruments discounts, they're very welcome!
> 
> One gripe though: if I hadn't seen this here by chance (I don't look all days here on vic) then how as a long time customer would I have known about it?
> ...


They sent out an email


----------



## Flyo (Jun 23, 2022)

Got it! nicely sounded Oboe, I just noticed that Portato Short art are not very well refined edited cut. If we hold on the note to hear the entire release sample, you could hear some bad abrupt cuts editing notes. So these apparently are not real sample Portato Short notes recorded, at least more of them as we speak.

@OrchestralTools we will have reverb IR's unit (Teldex) and more on Sine soon?
Also the Ctrl/Opt-Click on faders and knobs sliders to reset it to Center doesn't work on Mac OS. I was expecting a very refined edited articulation Portato Short as the many other arts on this Oboe, this need and deserve better edited update on this particularly 


PS Thanks for this releases keep em coming


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 23, 2022)

Flyo said:


> .
> 
> @OrchestralTools we will have reverb IR's unit (Teldex) and more on Sine soon?
> Also the Ctrl/Opt-Click on faders and knobs sliders to reset it to Center doesn't work on Mac OS. I was expecting a very refined edited articulation Portato Short as the many other arts on this Oboe, this need and deserve better edited update on this particularly
> ...


Yeh theyved acknowledged this in another thread


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 23, 2022)

I get great results using Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven on the solo instruments. IRs of Teldex aren’t really necessary, just use the reverb you have.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 23, 2022)

I wish I have a reverb unit incorporated on Sine already, as many times i use as a standalone vst


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 23, 2022)

To be fair, if you can afford OT instruments you can afford a reverb plugin lol


----------



## Flyo (Jun 23, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> To be fair, if you can afford OT instruments you can afford a reverb plugin lol


Not the case. If you read it... I was referring using Sine Player as standalone mode VST without any other additional source open, and mostly without opening any Daw. You see


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 23, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Not the case. If you read it... I was referring using Sine Player as standalone mode VST without any other additional source open, and mostly without opening any Daw. You see


Ah okay, what's the use case for that btw? Just sketching?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I get great results using Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven on the solo instruments. IRs of Teldex aren’t really necessary, just use the reverb you have.


I haven’t been able to use any of my reverbs to move the instrument well in depth, to sit well with other OT instruments, or to sound like the Kontakt version demos. I used to think it was user error, which it probably still is, but I don’t have the same issue with the Duplex Saxes which were recorded in the same booths.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I get great results using Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven on the solo instruments. IRs of Teldex aren’t really necessary, just use the reverb you have.


Cool. What settings? 

I certainly haven’t heard either come close for dry instruments unless they’re buried in a mix, which defeats the purpose for an exposed soloist.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 23, 2022)

The oboe is truly gorgeous. Don’t pass on this one.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> In all honesty I love SINE. I think it's pretty much on top together with Synchron player. Barely have any issues with it.
> 
> I like Kontakt (and its ancient, tiny UI) the least.


I partly agree, but I'm referring to the quality of this transfer specifically. I thought i remembered concerns when it first came out, but that was a while ago.



FrozenIcicle said:


> Ah okay, what's the use case for that btw? Just sketching?


Using it alongside the rest of the main series. The kontakt version was apparently well set up to do just that.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 23, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Ah okay, what's the use case for that btw? Just sketching?


Live playing.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 23, 2022)

Wanted. Problems with my credit card. These things happen I suppose.


----------



## tcb (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## David Kudell (Jun 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Cool. What settings?
> 
> I certainly haven’t heard either come close for dry instruments unless they’re buried in a mix, which defeats the purpose for an exposed soloist.





jbuhler said:


> I haven’t been able to use any of my reverbs to move the instrument well in depth, to sit well with other OT instruments, or to sound like the Kontakt version demos. I used to think it was user error, which it probably still is, but I don’t have the same issue with the Duplex Saxes which were recorded in the same booths.


I also used to think I might need a Teldex IR. So I reached out to Sascha and asked what he uses. He just uses regular reverb plugins, so I realized I just needed to dial in my settings more.

In Cinematic Rooms, favor the balance a bit to the early reflection section on the left and instead of the default ”close” try medium or far.

Or a more sure fire way is to put another instance of Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven (or any reverb) first with around a 1 second reverb time and use that to create the early reflections. Mainly the key is you need to first add the “space” to the sound, then the reverb.

My scoring template has these two reverbs on FX channels and I send to them as needed.


----------



## davidson (Jun 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Yeh theyved acknowledged this in another thread


They acknowledged the portato shorts sounding cut? Like @Flyo mentioned, they sound pretty terrible to me, but maybe that's down to how dry they're recorded. Still, it doesnt sound natural to my ears. Reminds me of the *terrible* sounding mid strings in ark 2.

The three legatos caught me a little off guard. I was expecting three separate legato patches, but it seems the three types can be mixed and matched in the swell and expressive patches. Are they true recorded legato?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> They acknowledged the portato shorts sounding cut?


I read this with my native-language-is-Dutch mind on, and chuckled


----------



## davidson (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I read this with my native-language-is-Dutch mind on, and chuckled


Haha fill me in, did I say something in Dutch?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

The word “cut” pronounced with a Dutch accent sounds exactly like the similar Dutch word spelled with a k, which is an easily guessed “profanity” (it is almost the same word as “cut” only with an n added somewhere in there).

So “sounding cut” was sonically translated in my twisted brain to an impolite version of “sounding awful” 

Sorry for any derailing! @OrchestralTools Thanks for the oboe!


----------



## Geomir (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The word “cut” pronounced with a Dutch accent sounds exactly like the similar Dutch word spelled with a k, which is an easily guessed “profanity” (it is almost the same word as “cut” only with an n added somewhere in there).
> 
> So “sounding cut” was sonically translated in my twisted brain to an impolite version of “sounding awful”
> 
> Sorry for any derailing! @OrchestralTools Thanks for the oboe!


Next time please include an attached wav or mp3 file of you pronouncing "kut" with heavy Dutch accent, so we know what you are talking about! You can even add some lush Hall Reverb to make it sound more big and impressive! 

But seriously now, does anyone have any information about the next OT single instrument sales? I mean, will it be from the same library (Woodwind Soloists), or will it be something random?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The word “cut” pronounced with a Dutch accent sounds exactly like the similar Dutch word spelled with a k, which is an easily guessed “profanity” (it is almost the same word as “cut” only with an n added somewhere in there).
> 
> So “sounding cut” was sonically translated in my twisted brain to an impolite version of “sounding awful”
> 
> Sorry for any derailing! @OrchestralTools Thanks for the oboe!


Wait, so when you described me as 'a total cut', you weren't comparing me to a vinyl record release?!


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The word “cut” pronounced with a Dutch accent sounds exactly like the similar Dutch word spelled with a k, which is an easily guessed “profanity” (it is almost the same word as “cut” only with an n added somewhere in there).
> 
> So “sounding cut” was sonically translated in my twisted brain to an impolite version of “sounding awful”
> 
> Sorry for any derailing! @OrchestralTools Thanks for the oboe!


Film director's must sound quite aggressive at the end of takes!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Film director's must sound quite aggressive at the end of takes!


Hehe yep. Juvenile Dutch people like myself always kind of chuckle


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Geomir said:


> pronouncing "kut" with heavy Dutch accent


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> They acknowledged the portato shorts sounding cut? Like @Flyo mentioned, they sound pretty terrible to me, but maybe that's down to how dry they're recorded. Still, it doesnt sound natural to my ears. Reminds me of the *terrible* sounding mid strings in ark 2.
> 
> The three legatos caught me a little off guard. I was expecting three separate legato patches, but it seems the three types can be mixed and matched in the swell and expressive patches. Are they true recorded legato?


No i meant the ctrl option click on mac doesnt work


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Had to think of this one..


----------



## Marcster (Jun 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> SINEsingles have landed - Solo Oboe from Berlin Soloists 1 is 50% off for the next 48 hours!
> 
> ...



I love this sale idea @OrchestralTools. I hope that each week the sale may be on a variety of collection sources, not just the Berlin series. I would love to see this on organic samples and creative sound packs for example. Thanks. I will be watching out each week 😀


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 24, 2022)

Is this solo Oboe worth it if one already has CSW & BBC pro?


----------



## holywilly (Jun 24, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Is this solo Oboe worth it if one already has CSW & BBC pro?


Yes! Get it.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jun 24, 2022)

Too late! Wish they'd put an end time on these things (if they did, I didn't see it)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 24, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Too late! Wish they'd put an end time on these things (if they did, I didn't see it)


Hey - we hear you. We'll be sure to include one next time!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 24, 2022)

That’s a wrap on the first week of SINEsingles. 

We’ve been absolutely blown away by the community’s response—thanks to everyone for your comments, likes, and ideas. And congratulations to those of you who purchased: You now have an exceptional instrument to work with. 

So the 50% offer is over. But don’t worry if you missed out—we’ve got a fascinating instrument lined up for next week.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> That’s a wrap on the first week of SINEsingles.
> 
> We’ve been absolutely blown away by the community’s response—thanks to everyone for your comments, likes, and ideas. And congratulations to those of you who purchased: You now have an exceptional instrument to work with.
> 
> ...


I'm sure everyone shares the same desire for structure--should we expect these all to be 48 hour sales, once a week? And will it be the same days of the week, Wed-Thurs?

I did decide to grab this one. I haven't tried any of those soloists out yet.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 24, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm sure everyone shares the same desire for structure--should we expect these all to be 48 hour sales, once a week? And will it be the same days of the week, Wed-Thurs?
> 
> I did decide to grab this one. I haven't tried any of those soloists out yet.


All of the SINEsingles will be 48-hour sales, once a week. 

The days will often vary week to week, but we'll always let the community know when a new one goes live through newsletters, socials & (of course) VI-Control.

Thank you for your support! We hope you enjoy the Oboe.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> That’s a wrap on the first week of SINEsingles.
> 
> We’ve been absolutely blown away by the community’s response—thanks to everyone for your comments, likes, and ideas. And congratulations to those of you who purchased: You now have an exceptional instrument to work with.
> 
> ...


When will you be adding the Teldex IR to Sine?


----------



## Flyo (Jun 24, 2022)

Still playing with this lovely Oboe sound, it’s annoying how the portato short articulation sounds. I cannot believe these are the actual samples for this particular articulation, these are not qualified for OT usual standard. Never encounter this on any other library I have from OT, besides if where a free release or purchased. Hope this will be revisited soon.

Also, what could be next? 🤓 😍


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 24, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I also used to think I might need a Teldex IR. So I reached out to Sascha and asked what he uses. He just uses regular reverb plugins, so I realized I just needed to dial in my settings more.
> 
> In Cinematic Rooms, favor the balance a bit to the early reflection section on the left and instead of the default ”close” try medium or far.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to type out a reply. To be honest, I was hoping for a bit more detail, like what presets worked best as a starting point and how things were dialed in from there. Adjusting Early/Late ratio and the distance parameters is pretty standard.

If you are reticent to go more in depth, I understand. Trade secrets and all. 

Below are the best results I have personally been able to achieve compared to a tree mic using inserts. To mimic more spot, reduce the wetness. To mimic more surround, push the distance in SP2016 back further or push the early/late reflections to be more late. No outside EQ used, but I have gotten things a bit closer incorporating a match EQ and adjusting to taste. 

Still nowhere near what I would consider a replacement for a good IR like in the Kontakt version or MIR + Teldex stage.

BWW Tree vs BWW Solo (SP2016 Modern Room):
View attachment BWW Tree vs BWWS SP2016.mp3






BWW Tree vs BWW Solo (7th Heaven - Medium & Near Hall):
View attachment BWW Tree vs BWWS Seventh Heaven.mp3






BWW Tree vs BWW Solo (Cinematic Rooms - Medium & Stage):
View attachment BWW Tree vs BWWS Cinematic Rooms.mp3


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 24, 2022)

Yeah oh well, I have the English horn from this collection and do like it but yes - the shorts bother me. Too...short? just cut weird..

Do love the tone and legato tho. 
Oh well, let's see what's next.


----------



## davidson (Jun 24, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah oh well, I have the English horn from this collection and do like it but yes - the shorts bother me. Too...short? just cut weird..
> 
> Do love the tone and legato tho.
> Oh well, let's see what's next.


It's like someone at OT has a grudge against shorts


----------



## Flyo (Jun 24, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah oh well, I have the English horn from this collection and do like it but yes - the shorts bother me. Too...short? just cut weird..
> 
> Do love the tone and legato tho.
> Oh well, let's see what's next.


It sounds like the short portato articulation samples comes from another recorded articulation... based on how it sounds on initial attack, and mostly apparent on most of the audio releases. Now reading your post, unfortunately it seems that every same articulation on the Soloist suffer the same? this is a huge downside. I got the Oboe wishing in near future get the entire bundle at sale.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Flyo said:


> It sounds like the short portato articulation samples comes from another recorded articulation... based on how it sounds on initial attack, and mostly apparent on most of the audio releases. Now reading your post, unfortunately it seems that every same articulation on the Soloist suffer the same? this is a huge downside. I got the Oboe wishing in near future get the entire bundle at sale.


TL;DR They sound cut


----------



## Flyo (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> TL;DR They sound cut


Yess because these are not Portato short recordings with natural decay/releases. Mostly all sounds a little or much longer if you sustain the note, more than you would do on a short note passage. Thats not the most annoying thing, because you could played as a short (because it is) and so on... the lost thing on here is that, there are no actual short portato recordings, with of course natural releases... besides you could emulate one with added reverb and so on  they have a bad trim edit abrupt sound. Rare as we talk of OT.

Of course I prefer to have these at least, to not have any short emulation, paired with the actual recorded Portato Longs. But most of them need a good care edited treatment update from OT.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> So the 50% offer is over.


Let's continue with our 75% discount offer...  
(just kidding)


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> TL;DR They sound cut


Truthfully, it sounds like the Portato Short articulation is missing the release sample completely. It acts that way too if you watch the voice count when you release the note early. Portato Long briefly flashes to 2 voices if you release the note early. Portato Short stays at 1 voice the whole time.

@Flyo have you opened a Support Ticket on this yet? It's more likely to get actioned that way than reporting it here.


----------



## Scalms (Jun 24, 2022)

Great. This means approx $30 per week x 52 weeks = $1560 per year of no brainers.
Man, we are all in trouble 

good thing i already own a bunch of OT libraries,

stroke of brilliance by OT


----------



## Aldunate (Jun 26, 2022)

It would be cool if we could vote for one instrument from a pool of 3 to 5 instruments picked by @OrchestralTools.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 26, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> It would be cool if we could vote for one instrument from a pool of 3 to 5 instruments picked by @OrchestralTools.


hmmm.. i rather like the surprise element of whats next on sale.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 26, 2022)

So what’s with the shortage of potato?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 26, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> So what’s with the shortage of potato?


Just don't blame the English! The blight isn't our fault! (No comment on the subsequent famine.)


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 26, 2022)

The idea of weekly sales is fine, but 48 hours to make a purchase is too short. I bet you would have had even more sales if the sale lasted for 5-7 days like many other publishers do. People are working or on vacation, so it’s hard to make a purchase in a short time span. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vik (Jun 26, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> I bet you would have had even more sales if the sale lasted for 5-7 days like many other publishers do.


I guess they know that, and the plan is to _not_ achieve a massive amount of sales – since the oboe seems to be one of the instruments that will sell a lot of anyway. IMO that particular oboe is the most interesting of all their woodwind instruments.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 28, 2022)

This week's SINEsingles delves into the world of Phoenix Orchestra! See the OP for details. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 28, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles delves into the world of Phoenix Orchestra! See the OP for details.
> 
> Best,
> OT


Great choice!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 28, 2022)

Holkenberg nexxttt


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 28, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles delves into the world of Phoenix Orchestra! See the OP for details.
> 
> Best,
> OT


Already own the Erhu SINE single instrument. Just picked up the latest offering to add to it.
Thanku @OrchestralTools .


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 28, 2022)

wow no email for this one - glad I saw on forum. My 4th Phoenix. Have loved Erhu Bawu and Zhonghu Ensemble. Thanks


----------



## tcb (Jun 28, 2022)

Already have it!Looking forward to the next sale


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 28, 2022)

One day, perhaps the whole Phoenix Orchestra will fall into my hands - but for now... This is great!


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> One day, perhaps the whole Phoenix Orchestra will fall into my hands - but for now... This is great!


Waiting for the rare OT sale for that!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 28, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Waiting for the rare OT sale for that!


Yes, that, and the first Martian colony! I'm waiting for both!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 29, 2022)

Purchased it, sigh. Did I need it? No. Native instruments gave us one for free lol. I’m now worried I’m going to buy all of these and then in the future OT gonna hit us with a bundle sale which our alacarte purchase will force us to “finish off the bundle”. Well done OT… well done


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 29, 2022)

I'll be getting this. I've been wanting to try out the Phoenix Orchestra.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 29, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I'll be getting this. I've been wanting to try out the Phoenix Orchestra.


The couple of instruments I have sound fantabulous. I have Strezov's Jade Ethnic Orchestra, but Phoenix has its own distinctive sound - somewhat sharper in detail.


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 29, 2022)

Grabbed it! Loved single instruments and am so far loving Sine Singles...
This is going to make me lose so much money...


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 29, 2022)

Haha I've actually spent so much on a la carte OT purchases the past year and 1/2 its scary. This sale actually bums me out, because they never did sales on singles previously, so I thought to collect all my favorite ones full price since they obviously never have sales etc. and there weren't TOO many full libraries I want/needed. 
Oh well. I hesitate and refuse out of spite...or...is it just cuz im too broke to buy anything because I bought so many full price a la carte hahaha?! 🤣


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Haha I've actually spent so much on a la carte OT purchases the past year and 1/2 its scary. This sale actually bums me out, because they never did sales on singles previously, so I thought to collect all my favorite ones full price since they obviously never have sales etc. and there weren't TOO many full libraries I want/needed.
> Oh well. I hesitate and refuse out of spite...or...is it just cuz im too broke to buy anything because I bought so many full price a la carte hahaha?! 🤣


While you may have paid more, you’ve been getting to use them over that year and a half, so…glass half full?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> While you may have paid more, you’ve been getting to use them over that year and a half, so…glass half full?


That's right! Try to catch up to my mastery now!


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm going to wait to see if Tableau viola will go on sale.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 29, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> That's right! Try to catch up to my mastery now!


I’m afraid that’s far too tall of an order for me, but I’ll continue watching and enjoying your stuff.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 4, 2022)

No new single? I need my fix maaaan!


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 5, 2022)

Chungus said:


> No new single? I need my fix maaaan!


I believe it's every Wednesday


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 5, 2022)

Chungus said:


> No new single? I need my fix maaaan!





juliandoe said:


> I believe it's every Wednesday


It’s Wednesday now in Oz, will keep salivating til it drops


----------



## Chungus (Jul 6, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> It’s Wednesday now in Oz, will keep salivating til it drops


Also wednesday here, and still nothing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2022)

EDIT: although it says SineSingles in the title of the video, this is not at all related to the sale. My bad, sorry.

Just saw this in my YT feed..


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 6, 2022)

@doctoremmet I like your YT feed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> @doctoremmet I like your YT feed!


Good channel innit?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jul 6, 2022)

Cool I bought that full price like a month ago.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2022)

Has it gone on sale though… (?)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2022)

I think @juliandoe has SINErolled me…


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 6, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> @doctoremmet I like your YT feed!


Your video is great! Thanks for taking the time to do that. I might get it, maybe it'll scratch the Landforms itch that I can't really justify right now


----------



## Marcster (Jul 6, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I'm going to wait to see if Tableau viola will go on sale.


Dittos. That instrument is very popular and I think that orchestral tools would see many purchases for that 48 hours.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 6, 2022)

For now, let’s go with the freebie they sent us today.


----------



## EgM (Jul 6, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> For now, let’s go with the freebie they sent us today.


Checked the Orchestral Tools website, I don't see any freebie... You have a link? I don't know what to search for, haha


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 6, 2022)

EgM said:


> Checked the Orchestral Tools website, I don't see any freebie... You have a link? I don't know what to search for, haha








ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 6, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> ORCHESTRAL TOOLS
> 
> 
> Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios
> ...


I received an email about Mistral, the latest freebie


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Just saw this in my YT feed..



nice bait!


----------



## EgM (Jul 6, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I received an email about Mistral, the latest freebie


You're right, I totally didn't see it earlier today... Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> nice bait!


Yeah, weird to suggest a sale is on… sorry I fell for it


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think @juliandoe has SINErolled me…


No, I haven't. Clickbait, yes sure. I've no relation with OT to know what goes into a discount or when. The video is just part of a series. This month Monday AAS, Tuesday Spitfire, Wednesday OT, Friday Reaktor.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> No, I haven't. Clickbait, yes sure. I've no relation with OT to know what goes into a discount or when. The video is just part of a series. This month Monday AAS, Tuesday Spitfire, Wednesday OT, Friday Reaktor.


It does say SineSingles, which is the name of their current sale… so that had me thinking it was related to that. Which isn’t entirely weird either. Maybe you invented the same word for your weekly series?


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It does say SineSingles, which is the name of their current sale… so that had me thinking it was related to that. Which isn’t entirely weird either. Maybe you invented the same word for your weekly series?


I thought that SineSingles was the name of the single instruments, not of the sale. Just like you have SineBundles, SineFactory... but looking at the OT announcement, I think you're right. It's the name of the sale. And that's a bit confusing. So you have the SineFactory which is a collection of free instruments, the SineBundles which is a collection of paid libraries at a discounted price that sometimes goes on sale, and SineSingles which is a collection of sales for single instruments... That seems to be the SineLogic...😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 7, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> I thought that SineSingles was the name of the single instruments, not of the sale. Just like you have SineBundles, SineFactory... but looking at the OT announcement, I think you're right. It's the name of the sale. And that's a bit confusing. So you have the SineFactory which is a collection of free instruments, the SineBundles which is a collection of paid libraries at a discounted price that sometimes goes on sale, and SineSingles which is a collection of sales for single instruments... That seems to be the SineLogic...😂


And because it all happens sequentially, they come in SineWaves.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> What’s SINEsingles? It’s our way of highlighting some of our favorite single instruments from Orchestral Tools collections. Expect a great new offer on a new instrument every week.


“Every week”.

So, today and saturday? Almost 48 hours? I was always taught a new week starts on a sunday.

Edit: people who asked: no my account has not been hijacked by Muziksculp.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> “Every week”.
> 
> So, today and saturday? Almost 48 hours? I was always taught a new week starts on a sunday.
> 
> Edit: people who asked: no my account has not been hijacked by Muziksculp.


So there has been no new SineSingle this week at all? Or have I missed one? I have seen 2 so far: Oboe and the one from Phenix


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> So there has been no new SineSingle this week at all? Or have I missed one? I have seen 2 so far: Oboe and the one from Phenix


Correct Sir. I may have been briefly misled and announced one, but that was just Julian Doe SINErolling me. Which incidentally has me thinking whether or not I should shell out the twenty-something euros to grab Time Micro String Quartet, because his presentation kind of made me want it.

TL;DR
No sale this week. Yet.


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 8, 2022)

The real question here is: does the week starts on Sunday or Monday?
(and btw usually OT makes their announcements around 5/6 pm GMT)


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 8, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> So there has been no new SineSingle this week at all? Or have I missed one? I have seen 2 so far: Oboe and the one from Phenix


There has been one released for free this week, unless you really want to spend money every week…


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 8, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> There has been one released for free this week, unless you really want to spend money every week…


I believe that the free release (sinefactory) and the 50% (sinesingle) are two different things.
The fact that there's an offer doesn't mean that you have to spend money every week.

Also, the original post from OT said: "Did you know that you can purchase single instruments from Orchestral Tools libraries? It’s one of the unique features offered by SINE, and this summer we’re setting out to put a spotlight on some of our favorite single instruments.
So - you can expect a different instrument to go on sale every week here throughout the summer. It's a one-time-only offer, lasting just 48 hours."

...and in a comment on FB you can read "is there any chance for a weekly Sinesingles?" & the reply from OT has been "SINEsingles will be back this week!"

So, yes, I expect to have the possibility to buy a 50% discounted single instrument each week from Tue, 21 Jun 2022 to Fri, 23 Sept 2022


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 8, 2022)

Sinesingles feels like a win-win for OT and customers.

It's like getting a flight of beers.

OT is undermining it bit by not timing these more consistently though.


----------



## ism (Jul 8, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's like getting a flight of beers.


Yes. Beers that taste so good that you ultimately end up having to buy the whole bar. 

Both a genuinely generous and warmly appreciated ... and an entirely evil genius of a marketing strategy.


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 8, 2022)

They could run sine singles every week for 100 weeks and I would buy every one. I like a jazz flute but where's the multi-phonics? Still got time OT lets see a Tom Brass patch.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 8, 2022)

This week it's an instrument from the synthy thing, Habitat. €14.50









Habitat by Dominik Eulberg


Habitat offers distinctive blends of analog synth textures matched with orchestral recordings to create rich, atmospheric landscapes.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 8, 2022)

Forgot to mention first one came out on Friday and second came out Tuesday. Looks like we got a new one today.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 8, 2022)

SALES SO FAR
6/22 - €28 Oboe (BWW Soloists 1)
6/29 - €15 Yangqin Ensemble a2 (Phoenix Orchestra)
7/08 - €15 Mountains (Habitat)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 8, 2022)

This week's SINEsingles has landed. 

Mountains from Habitat by Dominik Eulberg is on sale for just €14.50 over the next 48 hours. You can check out the product page here.

You can expect this special offer to run until circa 4.30 pm CET on July 10. 

We really hope you enjoy this one.

Just a quick note, we want to reaffirm that we'll be releasing a new SINEsingles *every *week throughout summer, regardless of any other planned OT releases! 

Best, 
OT


----------



## davidson (Jul 8, 2022)

Can anyone briefly explain the mixer setup in this title? Is there an orchestral element fader, synth fader (fx?), and a third one for a mix of the two?


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 8, 2022)

davidson said:


> Can anyone briefly explain the mixer setup in this title? Is there an orchestral element fader, synth fader (fx?), and a third one for a mix of the two?


Summer Nights Patch

Here is 2 strikes of Defaults with both active ... Dry only starts 18 seconds and FX only 32 seconds

View attachment Mountains.mp3


And the effect of Mod Wheel

View attachment Mountains 2.mp3


----------



## ckeddf (Jul 8, 2022)

davidson said:


> Can anyone briefly explain the mixer setup in this title? Is there an orchestral element fader, synth fader (fx?), and a third one for a mix of the two?


You can blend between synth and orchestral with the mod-wheel. The wheel at 50% represents the sound as imagined by OT. With the wheel at either extremes, you get only synth or only orchestra.

The dry channel is the dry synth/orchestral instruments. FX is a custom reverb which changes from patch to patch. Both channels depend on the position of the mod-wheel.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 8, 2022)

davidson said:


> Can anyone briefly explain the mixer setup in this title? Is there an orchestral element fader, synth fader (fx?), and a third one for a mix of the two?







(Importantly, in the mixer, Dry/FX controls reverb and other outboard gear and _not _the blend of orchestra/synth, which is instead controlled by mod wheel).



Rudianos said:


> Summer Nights Patch


Sounds like horns + violins 8va in the dry.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 8, 2022)

I've picked it up. I feel that for less than 18 Euro (VAT included) this is a good opportunity to try out the library.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 8, 2022)

davidson said:


> Can anyone briefly explain the mixer setup in this title? Is there an orchestral element fader, synth fader (fx?), and a third one for a mix of the two?





OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles has landed.
> 
> Mountains from Habitat by Dominik Eulberg is on sale for just €14.50 over the next 48 hours. You can check out the product page here.
> 
> ...


Curse you that’s the one I already own! 😂 Seriously tho…habitat is glorious sounding.


----------



## davidson (Jul 8, 2022)

Cheers!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 8, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Curse you that’s the one I already own! 😂 Seriously tho…habitat is glorious sounding.


Am I correct in assuming this Habitat thing is

One pre-orchestrated ensemble orch layer (one dynamic, with maybe a cut off filter)

One complementary synth layer

And you blend with the mod wheel? (and not with the mixer, which controls the amount of outboard FX)


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 8, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Am I correct in assuming this Habitat thing is
> 
> One pre-orchestrated enseble layer (one dynamic, with maybe a cut off filter)
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right. Simeon Amburgey shows it clearly in this video


----------



## musicalMind (Jul 8, 2022)

Damn, already have Habitat. Really great library though, with a nice organic sound. Mountains has some really nice patches.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 8, 2022)

musicalMind said:


> Damn, already have Habitat. Really great library though, with a nice organic sound. Mountains has some really nice patches.


Only have this Mountains content, and struggling to find much variation of the (8) articulations. Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter _ Day /Night. Wondering if another download is needed ?

Totally disgusted to have not grabbed full Habitat Intro offer ! 😭


----------



## davidson (Jul 9, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Only have this Mountains content, and struggling to find much variation of the (8) articulations. Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter _ Day /Night. Wondering if another download is needed ?
> 
> Totally disgusted to have not grabbed full Habitat Intro offer ! 😭


The differences are definitely subtle! If you move the mod wheel to 100% orch / synth the differences are clear, but once you mix them they do sound very samey. Lovely stuff though.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 9, 2022)

davidson said:


> The differences are definitely subtle! If you move the mod wheel to 100% orch / synth the differences are clear, but once you mix them they do sound very samey. Lovely stuff though.


I find the individual articulations—summer day, summer night, etc.—to be reasonably varied. They feel transposed up an octave or two—for this kind of thing locating octaves is a bit arbitrary but it still feels to me that the base sound for each patch is lower than the placement on the keyboard. And I find myself consequently playing a lot on the upper part of the keyboard or transposing the mapping so it lays where it feels right. 

The patches are lovely and I find the synth patches are well matched to the orchestral textures in each articulation. And for the orchestral stuff at any rate the seasonal indications and day/night markers conform more or less to my topical expectations (e.g. a spring day in the mountains). I don’t yet have a sense of how versatile the instrument will be for composition, but it does have some very inspiring sounds for noodling. (It actually feels to me more like a layered synth with sampled orchestral textures for some of its layers than a sampled instrument to be integrated into an orchestral or hybrid composition.)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 10, 2022)

Mountains is absolutely gorgeous. I hadn't even heard of Habitat before...I guess this is sort of the point of these promotions, giving people a taste of libraries they hadn't known about or had never really considered. Although I would like to see a few more instruments from OT's standard orchestral libraries on offer before the end of the promotion.

Having Mountains brings the price of Habitat down from €229 to €208.18. Not a huge discount, but it still saves a bit if you decide to eventually buy the full library.

Mountains sounds grand and majestic, with both power and beauty. The orchestral and synth textures mesh incredibly well, but each can also stand on its own just fine. There is a fair amount of variation between the different articulations, but they all definitely follow the same general theme. This makes sense with how the library is packaged.

I was on the fence about getting this one, as I already have a good amount of sounds/textures along this vein. But I'm glad I went for it. So far, I've picked up two out of the three "singles"; the yangqin ensemble from Phoenix didn't interest me at all, since it is not a sound I've ever looked to use, and if I ever do, I have NI's Yangqin Kontakt library which I got for free during a promotion.

Only a few hours left before the Mountains offer ends, so if you're even just a little bit interested or curious, go for it!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

This week's SINEsingles is in, the Female Choir from Tallinn is on sale now for just €38. Details are in the OP. 

You can expect this deal to run until circa 5pm CET July 16. 

Oh, we've been paying close attention to your feedback, and we've prepared some instruments from your most requested libraries over the next few weeks. Stay tuned! 

OT


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 14, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## ism (Jul 14, 2022)

I’d buy this in a second. Except of course that I bought it about that long after it was announced.


----------



## Germain B (Jul 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Oh, we've been paying close attention to your feedback, and we've prepared some instruments from your most requested libraries over the next few weeks. Stay tuned!


Wow, that's great !
Now I regret not having mentioned Miroire... anything from Miroire...

Tallinn's Choirs are amazing. When I got this library, I had to go back to my previous projects and replace every choirs with Tallinn's.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This week's SINEsingles is in, the Female Choir from Tallinn is on sale now for just €38. Details are in the OP.
> 
> ...


Whoa, if anyone doesn’t have this already, get it! I use the Tallinn choir so much because it makes everything I put it on sound better!


----------



## Germain B (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm currently listening (again) to your demo of Miroire, @David Kudell...
Hard to keep being patient with this kind of presentation.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

So considerate of OT to put this on sale at the very moment the euro/dollar exchange rate reaches parity.


----------



## davidson (Jul 14, 2022)

Just bought it. Sounds great in general, but what's with the massive volume discrepancy between the 'sustain mmh' patches and vibrato longs, especially in the high end?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

davidson said:


> Just bought it. Sounds great in general, but what's with the massive volume discrepancy between the 'sustain mmh' patches and vibrato longs, especially in the high end?


Is it much more than would be realistic?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

This sounds beautiful; but it is awfully wet with the space it was recorded in. I can see how that is a big part of its appeal, but it might make it tricky to use in a lot of cases I have in mind. Does anyone have any experience trying to relocate this choir? If it can't go to a dryer place, maybe another reverberant one?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This sounds beautiful; but it is awfully wet with the space it was recorded in. I can see how that is a big part of its appeal, but it might make it tricky to use in a lot of cases I have in mind. Does anyone have any experience trying to relocate this choir? If it can't go to a dryer place, maybe another reverberant one?


Chris Siu does an side-by-side comparison with Ark 2 choir, which is similar but without the huge reverb tail. Later in that same video, Chris solos the spot and A/B mics too. (There's still a ton of tail in those.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Chris Siu does an side-by-side comparison with Ark 2 choir, which is similar but without the huge reverb tail. Later in that same video, Chris solos the spot and A/B mics too. (There's still a ton of tail in those.)



Great, thank you! Trust Chris to know what we'd be wondering!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 14, 2022)

so, between this and ark2 choir, what would you recommend?


----------



## davidson (Jul 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is it much more than would be realistic?


I'd say it probably is. It also clips something terrible in the upper range. A 6db reduction in the volume slider wouldn't have been a bad move by OT, and vice versa for the mmhs (although as its all maxed out already that's not possible).


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 14, 2022)

No. Freaking. Brainer. 
Thanks OT.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 14, 2022)

Its good to be banned from VI, bcs you save a lot of money. I thought I just listen to it, and it took 1 minute and the PayPal button was smashed. Had to get this *also*. (Kindly asking OT not to make an Arkhis 2 - at least - before Xmas).


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 14, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> so, between this and ark2 choir, what would you recommend?


Both.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> so, between this and ark2 choir, what would you recommend?


Tallinn looks to be more niche, but excels at slower, roomier, more atmospheric writing. I'd expect the legato transitions to be longer, meaning it'll be less nimble. Ark 2 has stacc/marc and less tail.

Ark 2 has more breadth, Tallinn has more depth. (I currently only own Ark 2 choir).


----------



## JyTy (Jul 14, 2022)

Got the Tallinn female choir as well... so beautiful!!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 14, 2022)

I’ll get this too 👀


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 14, 2022)

So $114 total for the full choir. Damn, that's tempting!


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 14, 2022)

Let's hope that Orchestral Tools will offer a 50% off Complete-your-collection sale later this year on all those libraries


----------



## nickhmusic (Jul 14, 2022)

Just got the email with the offer. Any reviews from regular users? I’m keen


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 14, 2022)

Noooooooo...! I own this already...


----------



## ism (Jul 14, 2022)

nickhmusic said:


> Any reviews from regular users?


It's fabulous.


----------



## nickhmusic (Jul 14, 2022)

ism said:


> It's fabulous.


That was easy 😂


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jul 14, 2022)

This year has been my @OrchestralTools year… strings bundle and arks bundle.
I’m so excited to have this! Purchased no brainer 🤓


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Let's hope that Orchestral Tools will offer a 50% off Complete-your-collection sale later this year on all those libraries


Oh, very likely.

So, in that last sentence there is a missing 'not', 'bloody' and scream of despair.


----------



## ism (Jul 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, very likely.
> 
> So, in that last sentence there is a missing 'not', 'bloody' and scream of despair.


yep.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 14, 2022)

How come its not polyphonic. Is there a manager here to complain to.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

PeterN said:


> How come its not polyphonic. Is there a manager here to complain to.


I believe the correct etiquette is to simply complain about it repeatedly in any and every thread and never get around to writing to the developer.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I believe the correct etiquette is to simply complain about it repeatedly in any and every thread and never get around to writing to the developer.


Looking for the manager, as Im still leaving the option open, I didn't figure out how to switch it polyphonic. I checked it quickly, but had to make 3 tracks for the choir. Bring me the manager!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Looking for the manager, as Im still leaving the option open, I didn't figure out how to switch it polyphonic. I checked it quickly, but had to make 3 tracks for the choir. Bring me the manager!


You give good Karen.


----------



## ism (Jul 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I believe the correct etiquette is to simply complain about it repeatedly in any and every thread and never get around to writing to the developer.


Once again, yep.


----------



## nickhmusic (Jul 14, 2022)

Can you layer these females on top of each other without it sounding awful? And I’m referring to the sample library in case it is misunderstood


----------



## nickhmusic (Jul 14, 2022)

Here’s a beautiful example of choirs used in episode 4 of the latest season of Stranger Things.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 14, 2022)

Well I'll say it again, this has been good way to get into the OT ecosystem. 

How about a JXL Horn or Ark Strings next?


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 14, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Well I'll say it again, this has been good way to get into the OT ecosystem.
> 
> How about a JXL Horn or Ark Strings next?


Yes!!


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 14, 2022)

I've never utilised the A la carte option from OT, I've only purchased full libraries.
If I buy this, how much would it reduce the price of the full library if I was to purchase it sometime in the future? Would it reduce it by the sale price of the female choirs, full price or something in between?

Obviously I probably should just contact support with a question like that, but if anyone knows I'd appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 14, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> I've never utilised the A la carte option from OT, I've only purchased full libraries.
> If I buy this, how much would it reduce the price of the full library if I was to purchase it sometime in the future? Would it reduce it by the sale price of the female choirs, full price or something in between?
> 
> Obviously I probably should just contact support with a question like that, but if anyone knows I'd appreciate the help. Thanks!


Drops it down to 344.75 from 399

Sooo 54.25 down for 38!

And if there's some kind of future sale on the bundle it will drop down reduced somewhat but proportional


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 14, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Drops it down to 344.75 from 399
> 
> Sooo 54.25 down for 38!
> 
> And if there's some kind of future sale on the bundle it will drop down reduced somewhat but proportional


Amazing, thanks!


----------



## Apina (Jul 14, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Drops it down to 344.75 from 399
> 
> Sooo 54.25 down for 38!
> 
> And if there's some kind of future sale on the bundle it will drop down reduced somewhat but proportional


Waiting for sale for the whole bundle. This sounds really amazing! OT knows how to make choirs sound great.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 15, 2022)

Apina said:


> Waiting for sale for the whole bundle. This sounds really amazing! OT knows how to make choirs sound great.


You’ll end up paying more than if you get the choir now


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 15, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Chris Siu does an side-by-side comparison with Ark 2 choir, which is similar but without the huge reverb tail. Later in that same video, Chris solos the spot and A/B mics too. (There's still a ton of tail in those.)



Spot seems to have much more of a (or a longer) tail than the close AB. 

Not sure how well this would take heavy effects (in an obviously unrealistic style---or rather with the organic expressivity of a realistic voice put through obvious processing). Then again one of my favorite reverbs is B2 in cascade mode (sending one reverb into another for extra density...).


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 15, 2022)

This choir is kind of a dream. Just feels like flying to play it with your eyes closed. My first impression is that it won't work in every situation--but it will work in more places than I expected. It isn't great at fast lines but it does have an agility to it, and particularly if you're writing to the intended style you might get some realistic quick moves. But it is not an all-purpose or epic choir. If you write for it, your results can be epic, but it's not Ark 1 by any stretch.

Oh and for the Legato Police, we have the culprit. Or, the victim. Actually I don't know the mechanics of any of this but the legato you were looking for is definitely hiding in here. It feels tough to make it sound bad


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 15, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Oh and for the Legato Police, we have the culprit. Or, the victim. Actually I don't know the mechanics of any of this but the legato you were looking for is definitely hiding in here. It feels tough to make it sound bad


If I focus on the legato it sounds a bit off (perhaps the same transition sample repeating too often?)... when it's not getting covered by the reverb.

Seems like the female choir really benefits from being combined with the male choir. Hopefully even if there isn't a sale on the male there will at least be another 25 euro voucher for the holidays... that would be both for 91 euro. 

Trying to compare it with the Dominus soft female legato patch that's available for free (full Kontakt) in Haunted Choir... hmm.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 15, 2022)

Have Requiem Pro and Liberis. Prolly no reasonable comparisons in short time remaining ?
Maybe just go4it. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 15, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Have Requiem Pro and Liberis. Prolly no reasonable comparisons in short time remaining ?
> Maybe just go4it. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Similar uses, perhaps; but a different feel and sound from what I can tell.


----------



## Gil (Jul 15, 2022)

Hello,
Female Choir from Tallinn is an excellent choice @OrchestralTools! It's gonna be I think my entry point in Sine and OT 
No I won't ask you to do the same with the Male Choir. No? Did I? 😇
Thanks!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm an idiot and cant figure out when the sale on the Female Choir from Tallinn expires. Anyone help?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm an idiot and cant figure out when the sale on the Female Choir from Tallinn expires. Anyone help?


48h starting from the announcement. Check the first post in this thread.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 15, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> 48h starting from the announcement. Check the first post in this thread.



48 hours from Thursday at 4.30 pm? That was when the initial post of this thread was edited. I'd aim to buy earlier than that if you are keen though.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 15, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm an idiot and cant figure out when the sale on the Female Choir from Tallinn expires. Anyone help?


5pm CET July 16.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 15, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> 5pm CET July 16.


As stated by Orchestral Tools in their post in this thread:






The final SINEsingles is here - Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds is just 35 EUR for the next 48 hours


Forgot to mention first one came out on Friday and second came out Tuesday. Looks like we got a new one today.




vi-control.net


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> 48 hours from Thursday at 4.30 pm? That was when the initial post of this thread was edited. I'd aim to buy earlier than that if you are keen though.


Thanks. The initial post time didn’t make since and I Didn’t notice the “edited” time until your post. Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> As stated by Orchestral Tools in their post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s even better! Thanks!!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 16, 2022)

Tallinn Female Choir is 8.2gb if you download all seven mics, for those wondering. (If space is an issue, you can get away with just spot + tree mics).

These are _superb_ recordings. The legatos can be disjointed in the upper dynamics however. It's the kind of instrument where you've got to gear your writing toward what the instrument wants to play. That said, I would recommend this. It instantly sounds like a polished final product.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 16, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Tallinn Female Choir is 8.2gb if you download all seven mics, for those wondering. (If space is an issue, you can get away with just spot + tree mics).
> 
> These are _superb_ recordings. The legatos can be disjointed in the upper dynamics however. It's the kind of instrument where you've got to gear your writing toward what the instrument wants to play. That said, I would recommend this.


It’s a two dynamic layer p-mf choir so its upper dynamics are limited. It also gets increasingly shrill as you ascend above high E on the mf layer. The timing on the syllables is also not great. And since you can’t call up individual syllables with midi (though you can disable individual ones in Sine) it can be convoluted to get them to sit right in time by moving the midi around on a note by note basis. 

Still I also highly recommend this choir despite a few reservations.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 16, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It’s a two dynamic layer p-mf choir so its upper dynamics are limited. It also gets increasingly shrill as you ascend above high E on the mf layer. The timing on the syllables is also not great. And since you can’t call up individual syllables with midi (though you can disable individual ones in Sine) it can be convoluted to get them to sit right in time by moving the midi around on a note by note basis.
> 
> Still I also highly recommend this choir despite a few reservations.


Interesting---my impression from the demos was that I actually prefer the timbre in the higher registers. Probably cherry-picking / adapting to optimize it though (especially in the OT demo, though even there I would pass on the lower parts for my purposes---nice in their own way still but I'd almost certainly almost never use them in a project)....


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 16, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Interesting---my impression from the demos was that I actually prefer the timbre in the higher registers. Probably cherry-picking / adapting to optimize it though (especially in the OT demo, though even there I would pass on the lower parts for my purposes---nice in their own way still but I'd almost certainly almost never use them in a project)....


It’s not so shrill that you can’t use it by any means, it’s just that you need to take it into account as the notes become more piercing; and it may be one reason the legato is somewhat more disjointed in some uses at the higher dynamic setting.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 16, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It’s not so shrill that you can’t use it by any means, it’s just that you need to take it into account as the notes become more piercing; and it may be one reason the legato is somewhat more disjointed in some uses at the higher dynamic setting.


I'd use those high notes in passing to complete a phrase. Wouldn't hang out on them for any length of time though. I'm glad OT recorded them, to be sure.

Sometimes samples can pull us toward a way of thinking that all available notes should be equally usable, since you are removed from the physicality of the performance. You just have to hit some keys on a midi controller, all of which seem equally easy to play. Obviously, that's not how it is when you perform music in real life.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 16, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd use those high notes in passing to complete a phrase. Wouldn't hand out on them for any length of time though. I'm glad OT recorded them, to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes samples can pull us toward a way of thinking that all available notes should be equally usable, since you are removed from the physicality of the performance. You just have to hit some keys on a midi controller, all of which seem equally easy to play. Obviously, that's not how it is when you perform music in real life.


Agreed. I have no issue with the tone of the high notes because that's what I'd expect to hear even in a live recording. Even just listening live, sopranos above about an F can start to get awfully shrill. We're not far from "broken wine glass" territory after all. I'm pleased that the recordings captured some of the energy instead of backing off from that bite, because it sounds and feels (and is) very natural, plus that bite helps in situations where you'd otherwise wish for a higher dynamic level. 

And yet the tone up there still beats the tone of pretty much any other choir I own.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 16, 2022)

I bought the Tallinn female choir and it was just what I needed to layer with Olympus Elements, Strezov Essentials, and EWSC for an exposed monophonic alto line in a synthwave track. Probably not the most common use case but I am happy. 🤘🏻


----------



## Pincel (Jul 16, 2022)

Got it just in time, and I have to say it's one of the most beautiful choirs I've ever heard, it just makes me want to play with it and automatically inspires me to make stuff I don't normally do, which is the sign of a great instrument. What a steal at 38€. The only problem I have with it, is that now I have to get the male choir too...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 16, 2022)

Guess Tallinn doesn't provide any IRs of the space... and it wouldn't be easy to make (a good) one from the female choir?

Was on the verge of passing (for now) but the timbre of the dynamic longs put me over the edge (that and the extra discount from the current strength of USD relative to euro). Haven't downloaded yet.

Going to experiment with emphasizing the reverb alongside other obviously different reverb spaces (realistic or otherwise) as an effect---an unreal amalgam of locations... might take a lot of massaging to sound good (or discordant in a good way, depending on what I'm going for...). Wonder if there are any great examples of this....


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 16, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Agreed. I have no issue with the tone of the high notes because that's what I'd expect to hear even in a live recording. Even just listening live, sopranos above about an F can start to get awfully shrill. We're not far from "broken wine glass" territory after all. I'm pleased that the recordings captured some of the energy instead of backing off from that bite, because it sounds and feels (and is) very natural, plus that bite helps in situations where you'd otherwise wish for a higher dynamic level.
> 
> And yet the tone up there still beats the tone of pretty much any other choir I own.


Sure, and the difficulty comes in setting them within a choir otherwise topping out at mf. They are easier to handle in a forte choir. And the p layer controls the piercing quality very well. But there is a gain to having that sharp edge available where you can just touch on it to good effect in a crossfade.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 16, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Guess Tallinn doesn't provide any IRs of the space... and it wouldn't be easy to make (a good) one from the female choir?
> 
> Was on the verge of passing (for now) but the timbre of the dynamic longs put me over the edge (that and the extra discount from the current strength of USD relative to euro). Haven't downloaded yet.
> 
> Going to experiment with emphasizing the reverb alongside other obviously different reverb spaces (realistic or otherwise) as an effect---an unreal amalgam of locations... might take a lot of massaging to sound good (or discordant in a good way, depending on what I'm going for...). Wonder if there are any great examples of this....


You could try getting the IR from the tree mics from a staccato by the celli if you had the full library. The problem is that it will be tuned, which is the big problem from taking it from the choir. You'd really want something untuned to get the impulse response. Depending on the content, the atonal articulation might be your best bet, or you could layer every note and try that. Just record a complete scale with gaps, bounce it to audio. Cut it up and layer every one on top of each other, export that layered sample and use that.

It might be possible to morph the reverberance from every note into a single sound - doing it pairwise one at a time - if you have a spectral morphing plugin. I've never tried that; it might work better.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It might be possible to morph the reverberance from every note into a single sound - doing it pairwise one at a time - if you have a spectral morphing plugin. I've never tried that; it might work better.


Hmm, I do have Morph2... not sure exactly what you mean though. Morphing non-Tallinn into the Tallinn reverb, and doing it per note because reverb is linearly additive but echoes some of the pitch? You don't mean somehow making an IR by morphing do you? 

Wonder if Adaptiverb's freeze function (after learning from Tallinn's reverb) might help it blend with Tallinn, or at least be interesting....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 16, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Hmm, I do have Morph2... not sure exactly what you mean though. Morphing non-Tallinn into the Tallinn reverb, and doing it per note because reverb is linearly additive but echoes some of the pitch? You don't mean somehow making an IR by morphing do you?
> 
> Wonder if Adaptiverb's freeze function (after learning from Tallinn's reverb) might help it blend with Tallinn, or at least be interesting....


No, I meant morphing reverberant (tree) samples from Tallinn together, instead of layering. So that the resultant impulse response is a morph of every note together instead of a layer of every note together - which might be like having eleven reverbs in one file. But now that I think about it, there are plugins that 'morph' multiple reverbs together, and that is probably not spectral morphing but blending. So, maybe if you cut the volume of the reverberant samples before layering them, that is all that is needed to get an impulse response something like that produced by a frequency sweep (only, without the notes inbetween the keys).


----------



## shropshirelad (Jul 16, 2022)

I picked this up but not loving it so far - recording seems to have quite a bit of noise and strange artefacts buzzing around. Will experiment with diff mics to see if I can improve things.


----------



## ism (Jul 16, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> recording seems to have quite a bit of noise and strange artefacts buzzing around.


I think you mean "awesome" noise and "fabulous" artefacts


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 16, 2022)

I paid full price for the Tallinn female and male choirs (a la cart) and I have no ragrets at all - enjoy it!


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## tc9000 (Jul 16, 2022)

I only needed to hear this demo (male + female choir) to convince me....


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jul 16, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I only needed to hear this demo (male + female choir) to convince me....



Yeah, the ways they combine can be really sublime, but one on its own doesn't have the same (depth and breadth and heights of) tone(s)...


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 16, 2022)

yeah thats how they get you hahaha.... then you'll need the violins... and so on


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 16, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> yeah thats how they get you hahaha.... then you'll need the violins... and so on


Just the male choir to complete that and I'm good.


----------



## ism (Jul 16, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Just the male choir to complete that and I'm good.


And the violins, of course. 

And then maybe the cellos.

And those violas are pretty fabulous too ...


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jul 16, 2022)

Pincel said:


> The only problem I have with it, is that now I have to get the male choir too...


Confirming the same problem on my computer!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 16, 2022)

Got it before it disappeared but i was disappointed by it only being two dynamic layers. Sounds really good though but the transition is harsh when moving the modwheel. Is there a way in sine to control the crossfade?

The legato sounds good at slow speed but cannot handle fast passages imo. The shorts I don’t really understand, the have a big delay to them? Like sample start being at 150ms delayed or something like that, just what it feels like I have done no measuring. 

But at the sale price it is a great value when working around the flaws and shortcomings!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Hmm, I do have Morph2... not sure exactly what you mean though. Morphing non-Tallinn into the Tallinn reverb, and doing it per note because reverb is linearly additive but echoes some of the pitch? You don't mean somehow making an IR by morphing do you?
> 
> Wonder if Adaptiverb's freeze function (after learning from Tallinn's reverb) might help it blend with Tallinn, or at least be interesting....


I didn't buy the choir, but if you send me a good quality .wav file with, say, a twelve note octave being sung, spaced out enough so that the reverb tail of each note has finished before the next starts, I think (if my theory is right) that I should be able to put together a decent reverb from it. I can then share it with license owners and delete my own copy as I don't have a license to use the samples in my own music.

I think keeping the notes very short would be good, so use whichever articulation sounds like it has the fastest attack. The higher velocity would be good to increase the reverb.

I have a de-reverber that can output either the newly 'dry' signal, or the entirely 'wet' one (Zynaptic Unveil). The 'wet' one makes for a very good impulse response when using drums; and it would be fun to try with voices; but I don't have any of my own that I'd want an IR from. If I'm going to experiment, it might as well have at least the hope of being useful to someone as it could take a while to fiddle about with different approaches.


----------



## muk (Jul 17, 2022)

Bought. I am happy to share my first test run with the library, plus a little trick:









La sera sper il lag - Tallinn Women Choir Test.mp3 | Powered by Box







app.box.com





It's the beautiful 'La sera sper il lag' by Gion Casanova. I used 4 instances of the womens choir for this mockup. As I don't own the man's choir from the Tallinn library I simply extended the range of the women's choir to the lower octave. That's very easy to do in Sine. One drag with the mouse really. I didn't expect much of this soundwise, and was surprised that it works actually quite well.

On the makeshift 'men's choir' I swapped the stereo channels to place them to the right side. Apart from that it's out of the box, with no other processing applied.

Only problem that I have is the timing of the short syllables. Has anybody found a way to align them consistently?


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 17, 2022)

muk said:


> Only problem that I have is the timing of the short syllables. Has anybody found a way to align them consistently?


I commented on this in another thread but bringing it up here in the official thread is probably a smart idea. OT, what are the odds of implementing the same Miroire alignment to your other choir offerings, and maybe even other patches with inconsistent timings, such as across an entire shorts patch or legato patches?


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 18, 2022)

muk said:


> Only problem that I have is the timing of the short syllables. Has anybody found a way to align them consistently?


Not really. You can turn off the round robins that are especially prone to stumble and, like the legato, the shorts work a bit better at more deliberate tempos. My recollection is that OT already made one stab at correcting the shorts but, assuming my memory on that is correct, it clearly wasn’t enough.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 18, 2022)

Is anyone else getting a bugged sound on playback with this choir?

At random, when I playback a line I entered in the piano roll, some of the notes are played back wrong - like they’re playing an octave lower than they should.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 18, 2022)

Is the sinesingles always on Thursdays?

@OrchestralTools ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 19, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Is the sinesingles always on Thursdays?
> 
> @OrchestralTools ?


I don't think so; I'm pretty sure it has varied so far. Hopefully you get a definitive answer.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't think so; I'm pretty sure it has varied so far. Hopefully you get a definitive answer.


Really hoping for a ark 1 or 4 string patch  or Celli from symphonic strings


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 19, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Really hoping for a ark 1 or 4 string patch  or Celli from symphonic strings


I really hope they are reading this!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 19, 2022)

It has been on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday so far


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Jul 19, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> It has been on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday so far


And first one was on Wednesday


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 19, 2022)

SALES SO FAR
6/22 - €28 Oboe (BWW Soloists 1)
6/29 - €15 Yangqin Ensemble a2 (Phoenix Orchestra)
7/08 - €15 Mountains (Habitat)
7/14 - €38 Female Choir (Tallinn)

(I've been updating a post on page 1)


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 19, 2022)

The smart thing to do would be to make the next sale the male Tallinn Choir. It would generate the most sales since anyone who liked the female Tallinn choir and bought it would almost for sure buy the male choir.


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 19, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> The smart thing to do would be to make the next sale the male Tallinn Choir. It would generate the most sales since anyone who liked the female Tallinn choir and bought it would almost for sure buy the male choir.


... and then (or just jump straight to) do a deal on the full Tallinn....

Please do this OT! Pleaaaaase?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 19, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> The smart thing to do would be to make the next sale the male Tallinn Choir. It would generate the most sales since anyone who liked the female Tallinn choir and bought it would almost for sure buy the male choir.


I disagree. The point of this promotion is to give people a taste of as many libraries as possible. Of course people who liked the female choir would pick up the male choir at 50% off, but a good number of those would have picked up the male choir at full price anyways. And anyone not interested in the female choir is almost certainly going to pass on the male choir, so that's two weeks in a row without anything of interest to those customers.

Now what would _really_ be a smart move is, once this promotion is over, give everyone who purchased one of the single instruments a chance to complete those libraries for 30-40% off.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 20, 2022)

@OrchestralTools I need my SineSingle fix :*


----------



## Chungus (Jul 20, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Now what would _really_ be a smart move is, once this promotion is over, give everyone who purchased one of the single instruments a chance to complete those libraries for 30-40% off.


While I would jump on that like something fierce, it seems a bit much.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I disagree. The point of this promotion is to give people a taste of as many libraries as possible. Of course people who liked the female choir would pick up the male choir at 50% off, but a good number of those would have picked up the male choir at full price anyways. And anyone not interested in the female choir is almost certainly going to pass on the male choir, so that's two weeks in a row without anything of interest to those customers.
> 
> Now what would _really_ be a smart move is, once this promotion is over, give everyone who purchased one of the single instruments a chance to complete those libraries for 30-40% off.


I suggested the same thing earlier in this thread, but at 50% off, on par with the current discounts.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 22, 2022)

Did they forget this week?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 22, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Did they forget this week?


Mountains from Habitat was done on a Friday, so there's still time.


----------



## MisteR (Jul 22, 2022)

Horns a6 from Tom Holkenborg's Brass.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 22, 2022)

MisteR said:


> Horns a6 from Tom Holkenborg's Brass.


Oh…my…god!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 22, 2022)

Tom Holkenborg's Brass


Tom Holkenborg's Brass offers a full orchestral brass set-up in a single package, recorded with a highly consistent set of articulations for all instruments and sections. Classic brass instruments - including trumpets, french horns, trombones, cimbassi and a tuba - were sampled in several...




www.orchestraltools.com




€40 - Horns a6 (through 7/24)


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 22, 2022)

look at all those mic positions!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 22, 2022)

THIS is what I’ve been waiting for!


----------



## szczaw (Jul 22, 2022)

If this keeps up, I'm going to end up with a haphazard collection of OT instruments.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

This week's SINEsingles is Horns a6 from Tom Holkenborg's Brass, and it's on sale for €39.50 over the next 48 hours. You can expect this sale to run until circa 4 PM CET on July 24.

You can find more details in the OP. 

We hope you enjoy! 

Best,
OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 22, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Did they forget this week?


Never


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 22, 2022)

YES! This is the very one I was hoping for from JXL Brass. I only have the bass trombones.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jul 22, 2022)

Does buying one patch of Tom Holkenborg Brass give you a discount on the full price?


----------



## davidson (Jul 22, 2022)

Anyone compared these to the 9 horns in Ark 1?


----------



## tonio_ (Jul 22, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Oh…my…god!


You were wondering whether to get these, so... GET THESE! You probably already did, right?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 22, 2022)

davidson said:


> Anyone compared these to the 9 horns in Ark 1?


Yes. The TH/JXL is far better.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 22, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Does buying one patch of Tom Holkenborg Brass give you a discount on the full price?


Yes, it does! I have the bass trombones (€71), and my price to get the rest of TH Brass is €698.40 (down from €749).


----------



## davidson (Jul 22, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Yes. The TH/JXL is far better.


In what way? Sounds like they have more dynamic range (obviously), but is there anything esle thats superior?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 22, 2022)

davidson said:


> Anyone compared these to the 9 horns in Ark 1?


Here's a comparison. (I only own Ark 1, and did a quick play along with the demo).

EDIT: Is the embed not working?


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 22, 2022)

They both sound good to me. The TH/JXL Horns are more aggressive, as expected.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 22, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> You were wondering whether to get these, so... GET THESE! You probably already did, right?


I did!! Yes, thank you!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 22, 2022)

davidson said:


> In what way? Sounds like they have more dynamic range (obviously), but is there anything esle thats superior?


Biggest thing: Tone is better. Legato is better. Mic signal options are phenomenal in JXL.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 22, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This week's SINEsingles is Horns a6 from Tom Holkenborg's Brass, and it's on sale for €39.50 over the next 48 hours. You can expect this sale to run until circa 4 PM CET on July 24.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!

I’ve been wanting to get TH Brass for so long, so having a taste of it with these horns is great. However, what would be even better is a discount on the entire library. I would buy it in a heart beat!!

Any chance of that happening any time soon? 😝


----------



## robgb (Jul 22, 2022)

I have Century Brass, Bravura Brass, and Sample Modeling Brass, not to mention various other "lesser appreciated" brass libraries. Do I really need these horns?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 22, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Thank you so much!!


You're very welcome! 


Jose7822 said:


> I’ve been wanting to get TH Brass for so long, so having a taste of it with these horns is great. However, what would be even better is a discount on the entire library. I would buy it in a heart beat!!
> 
> Any chance of that happening any time soon? 😝


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh gosh, my bank account is not ready for a TH Brass sale. Please save it for 2024 or something......


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 22, 2022)

robgb said:


> I have Century Brass, Bravura Brass, and Sample Modeling Brass, not to mention various other "lesser appreciated" brass libraries. Do I really need these horns?


Not the place to ask on a Commercial thread. Better do it in Sample Talk…


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 22, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Oh gosh, my bank account is not ready for a TH Brass sale. Please save it for 2024 or something......



My wallet has also suffered greatly this year, but I want them. No…I NEED THEM NAO!! 😝


----------



## davidson (Jul 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Here's a comparison. (I only own Ark 1, and did a quick play along with the demo).
> 
> EDIT: Is the embed not working?


Thanks! Wow, A1 sounds pretty darn lumpy compared to JXL. Did they both use the same midi?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 22, 2022)

davidson said:


> Thanks! Wow, A1 sounds pretty darn lumpy compared to JXL. Did they both use the same midi?


No, and that's an important thing to keep in mind. This is me playing Ark 1 (which I own) alongside an official demo of JXL (which I don't yet own).

So make some allowances for the fact that I didn't spend much time cleaning up the performance, and didn't touch the mix at all. That said, I think Ark 1 is just lumpier overall.

EDIT: I attached the midi for the Ark1 example


----------



## wlinart (Jul 22, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Does buying one patch of Tom Holkenborg Brass give you a discount on the full price?


Yes, buying the A6 horns reduces the complete th collection from €849 to €803,38 (so more than the price of the horns on its own), and thb alone from €749 to €692,7


----------



## davidson (Jul 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> No, and that's an important thing to keep in mind. This is me playing Ark 1 (which I own) alongside an official demo of JXL (which I don't yet own).
> 
> So make some allowances for the fact that I didn't spend much time cleaning up the performance, and didn't touch the mix at all. That said, I think Ark 1 is just lumpier overall.
> 
> EDIT: I attached the midi for the Ark1 example


Ahhh, ok. It sounds like the JXL demo might be using marcato and not legato too.


----------



## juliandoe (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you so much! this horn section has been on my shopping list for too long!


----------



## daan1412 (Jul 22, 2022)

Fantastic! This was literally my number 1 wish when the weekly sales started. Looking forward to trumpets a3 and trombones a3/6.


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 22, 2022)

robgb said:


> I have Century Brass, Bravura Brass, and Sample Modeling Brass, not to mention various other "lesser appreciated" brass libraries. Do I really need these horns?


Yes


----------



## method1 (Jul 22, 2022)

How big is the full download with all mic positions?


----------



## Gensaii (Jul 22, 2022)

Now we're talking!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 22, 2022)

Is this the one to have?!👀


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 22, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> Fantastic! This was literally my number 1 wish when the weekly sales started. Looking forward to trumpets a3 and trombones a3/6.


Mine too! But I highly doubt we'll see multiple SINEsingles from the same library during this promotion.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks OT!


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> How big is the full download with all mic positions?


26.6 GB - that is the most detailed horn patch I have seen! Gorgeous to play and listen. A nice complex tone. Wide dynamics.


----------



## Crevalation (Jul 22, 2022)

Wow…. Instant buy for me. Been eyeing this for a while, but can’t justify to buy the entire library as I already have infinite Brass and Century Brass, I still can’t get over Century a6’s high level of cuivre, so this fits nicely.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 22, 2022)

robgb said:


> I have Century Brass, Bravura Brass, and Sample Modeling Brass, not to mention various other "lesser appreciated" brass libraries. Do I really need these horns?


Even though your Brass diet is largely grade D chuck and grade B sirloin, there is still room in your life for fillet mignon on a deep discount.


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 22, 2022)

Below is direct link to section of Daniel James having a look at Horns A6:


----------



## Crevalation (Jul 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Even though your Brass diet is largely grade D chuck and grade B sirloin, there is still room in your life for fillet mignon on a deep discount.


I like fillet mignon, even though I can only afford a small portion 🤪….


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m having some difficulty fitting all the mic positions onto my small drive, so I’m not sure if this is just me… but what mix position are the playable runs included with? I haven’t managed to find them yet.


----------



## wlinart (Jul 23, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> I’m having some difficulty fitting all the mic positions onto my small drive, so I’m not sure if this is just me… but what mix position are the playable runs included with? I haven’t managed to find them yet.


All of them, playable runs is a little bit hidden in the legato patch. If you play fast, it automatically selects the playable runs, slow the normal legato


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Jul 23, 2022)

wlinart said:


> All of them, playable runs is a little bit hidden in the legato patch. If you play fast, it automatically select the playable runs, slow the normal legato


Ahh, thanks! Thought I was somehow missing out.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 23, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> Ahh, thanks! Thought I was somehow missing out.


If you wanted to hear them by themselves or make a patch with just the runs, you can do that in the Legato menu at the bottom right. Just set all the legato options to the playable runs


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Jul 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> If you wanted to hear them by themselves or make a patch with just the runs, you can do that in the Legato menu at the bottom right. Just set all the legato options to the playable runs


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 23, 2022)

Any users’ examples to listen to?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 23, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> Any users’ examples to listen to?


I'd be interested in hearing the raw mics. Seems like the YT examples are all using the Meyerson mix, which is nice in certain contexts, but makes it hard to do an A/B comparison with other libraries because the Meyerson mix can sound unnatural.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jul 23, 2022)

I love using the unprocessed regular tree mics in junkie xl but then blending them with just a dab of the amxl close mic. Blends nicely with my other brass that way. 

I usually only download those two plus the amxl tree for super big cinematic modern sounds.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 23, 2022)

There are so many mic options in the THB library that I ended up downloading only the ones that it has in common with the Berlin series. That way I can blend them all seamlessly, which has worked out great. That said, I do plan on downloading all of the mic options once I buy the full library. Just waiting on OT to put it on sale any day now…wink, wink 😉.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Just waiting on OT to put it on sale any day now…wink, wink 😉.


Same.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> There are so many mic options in the THB library that I ended up downloading only the ones that it has in common with the Berlin series. That way I can blend them all seamlessly, which has worked out great. That said, I do plan on downloading all of the mic options once I buy the full library. Just waiting on OT to put it on sale any day now…wink, wink 😉.


I didn't think you could treat the mics as identical, because THB was recorded rotated in the room compared to BB. They do actually blend well?


----------



## ka00 (Jul 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I didn't think you could treat the mics as identical, because THB was recorded rotated in the room compared to BB. They do actually blend well?


Just curious, not being facetious, could you actually tell the difference? In your ears/mind? Can you perceive that spatial incongruity enough that it would shatter the illusion of good music? I don’t think I could.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Just curious, not being facetious, could you actually tell the difference? In your ears/mind? Can you perceive that spatial incongruity enough that it would shatter the illusion of good music? I don’t think I could.


I don't own it, so I'm asking the same question you are. In a mix though, mic selection is important. I agree with you on the one hand that we make to big a deal of blend and room sound, but I do take a few minutes with each mix to find the mics that best work between libraries and in the mix. I just didn't know if there was a danger in assuming the mics are interchangeable from one library to the next on the basis of their names alone


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I didn't think you could treat the mics as identical, because THB was recorded rotated in the room compared to BB. They do actually blend well?



You’re right. The mic positions are not identical. However, that doesn’t mean that the libraries don’t blend well. After all, they were recorded in the same room, probably using the same mics, by the same people. For that reason it’s bound to blend better than using a completely different library, for example. Obviously, this is all my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt.

And yes, people here tend to mind every minuta of a library when the fact of the matter is that all of that “detail” is lost in the mix. The composition/arrangement will always trump it all, even a subpar mix. I’m the same way, in terms of wanting consistency in a sample library, but not to an extreme. As long as it sounds good, it’s good 👍.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m safe with this SINE single, already have the entire TH/JXL brass. It’s amazing, agile and with incredible dynamics! But Bigups to @OrchestralTools for everyone else as a taster with this offer! 🙌


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I didn't think you could treat the mics as identical, because THB was recorded rotated in the room compared to BB. They do actually blend well?


Narrow the stereo image of THB to 75% or so and it sits nicely with BB.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Narrow the stereo image of THB to 75% or so and it sits nicely with BB.





Jose7822 said:


> You’re right. The mic positions are not identical. However, that doesn’t mean that the libraries don’t blend well. After all, they were recorded in the same room, probably using the same mics, by the same people. For that reason it’s bound to blend better than using a completely different library, for example. Obviously, this is all my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> And yes, people here tend to mind every minuta of a library when the fact of the matter is that all of that “detail” is lost in the mix. The composition/arrangement will always trump it all, even a subpar mix. I’m the same way, in terms of wanting consistency in a sample library, but not to an extreme. As long as it sounds good, it’s good 👍.


That makes sense, thanks for the info! I might grab it if it all goes on sale


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 24, 2022)

Last call for the TH Brass Horns A6 for €39.50! It's still showing up as on sale, but won't be for long as we're already past the 48 hour mark. So grab it now if you want it.


----------



## musicalMind (Jul 26, 2022)

Am probably a little late here, but already own JXL brass. This horn patch is definitely worth it, even at regular price. I own too many Brass libraries, but ever since I got JXL brass I’ve not looked at another brass library. Really love this library


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 26, 2022)

musicalMind said:


> Am probably a little late here, but already own JXL brass. This horn patch is definitely worth it, even at regular price. I own too many Brass libraries, but ever since I got JXL brass I’ve not looked at another brass library. Really love this library


Just keep in mind this horn (and all of JXL Brass, I guess) has a very "clean" sound compared to various alternatives. It may or may not suit everybody's taste.


----------



## musicalMind (Jul 26, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Just keep in mind this horn (and all of JXL Brass, I guess) has a very "clean" sound compared to various alternatives. It may or may not suit everybody's tas. People should evaluate if that’s the right sound for them.





Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Just keep in mind this horn (and all of JXL Brass, I guess) has a very "clean" sound compared to various alternatives. It may or may not suit everybody's taste.


True n wise words. Hopefully people do a little research to see if a particular library is the right sound for their composing needs before they buy anything (especially when there is such a hefty price tag). With JXL brass, there were many months of Tom talking about it on his YouTube channel before the library was finished for sale by OT. So there is some good info out there on this library for people to check out.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 27, 2022)

7/27 - €12.50 Ronroco from Andea (ends 7/29)








Andea by Richard Harvey


South and Central American plucked strings, wind instruments and percussion.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi everyone,

This week's SINEsingles is the Ronroco from Andea, just €12.50 over the next 48 hours. 

More details in the OP. 

We'll be running this offer until circa 17:30 CET on July 29. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 27, 2022)

Excellent. I will add that to my Tres. Very nice sounds.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

I’ve just installed it! Great sound! I’d love to try the other’s instruments from this collection! Just one thing: It would have been great to have round robins also for dead notes to make some percussive patterns.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jul 27, 2022)

Another purchase! I just realise this is going to start collecting more libraries in Sine and I’m going to be scrolling everytime I want to open a specific one. Please add favourite button or a pin in Sine


----------



## boxofsparklers (Jul 27, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Another purchase! I just realise this is going to start collecting more libraries in Sine and I’m going to be scrolling everytime I want to open a specific one. Please add favourite button or a pin in Sine


Yes, 100% this, the scrolling and the way it jumps out of the library when I close and reopen and instance are the real drawbacks to Sine.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 27, 2022)

You'd be insine not to pick this up!


----------



## szczaw (Jul 27, 2022)

I got the whole thing, so I have nothing to buy damn you.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 28, 2022)

@OrchestralTools,

Would it be possible for you to give us a 50% coupon code, applicable to single instruments only, every week instead? That way we can pick the instrument we want, rather than having to wait for whenever it becomes available. That would generate more sales for you guys. How about it?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jul 28, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @OrchestralTools,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to give us a 50% coupon code, applicable to single instruments only, every week instead? That way we can pick the instrument we want, rather than having to wait for whenever it becomes available. That would generate more sales for you guys. How about it?


They kinda do that on BF sale.


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 28, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @OrchestralTools,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to give us a 50% coupon code, applicable to single instruments only, every week instead? That way we can pick the instrument we want, rather than having to wait for whenever it becomes available. That would generate more sales for you guys. How about it?


The point of Sine Singles I presume is partially FOMO (Because you know that when this goes on sale you won't have it be on sale for a looooooooooong time again)
and also to attract you to singles that you may not have considered in order to make you buy the full library.

I might be the exception but while I would have loved a 50% off coupon every week, I know that I would have eventually run out of "stuff" I wanted to buy and stopped using them.

As for Singles, while I have never felt the "need" to buy the singles, I have purchased every single one cept for the oboe because well.. it's just so damn cheap how could I pass it up? (I have fallen for the trap!)


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> As for Singles, while I have never felt the "need" to buy the singles, I have purchased every single one cept for the oboe because well.. it's just so damn cheap how could I pass it up? (I have fallen for the trap!)


That damn oboe! I am having to fight so hard to fight the GAS for the rest of the soloists now that I have MIR.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 28, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @OrchestralTools,
> 
> Would it be possible for you to give us a 50% coupon code, applicable to single instruments only, every week instead? That way we can pick the instrument we want, rather than having to wait for whenever it becomes available. That would generate more sales for you guys. How about it?


That’s boring. The way it is now is fun and exciting


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, dang. I guess I’m alone on this. I thought people would “obviously” prefer to get the instruments they wanted rather than wait for them to be on sale, but apparently that’s not the case. Carry on then.


----------



## Raphioli (Jul 28, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Well, dang. I guess I’m alone on this. I thought people would “obviously” prefer to get the instruments they wanted rather than wait for them to be on sale, but apparently that’s not the case. Carry on then.


I don't think its in OT's interest to give out 50% coupons.

A lot of people would choose expensive single instruments if they do that.
People would also choose highly reputable instruments too.

For example, if its Berlin Symphonic Strings, the cello has a really good reputation.(I think its the best patch in that library too)
If that library gets a 50% single instrument discount, OT would probably want to choose violins 2 or something as a 50% discount and try to make people wanting to complete the BSS library during the next sale rather than selling the most highly favored cello patch as a single instrument 50% discount.

Thats my assumption at least.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 28, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> People would also choose highly reputable instruments too.
> 
> For example, if its Berlin Symphonic Strings, the cello has a really good reputation.(I think its the best patch in that library too)
> If that library gets a 50% single instrument discount, OT would probably want to choose violins 2 or something as a 50% discount and try to make people wanting to complete the BSS library during the next sale rather than selling the most highly favored cello patch as a single instrument 50% discount.


The oboe is one of the most highly favored instruments of the Soloists library. Same with Tallinn, the choir is many people's most favorite part of that library. And the horns a6 are one of the highlights of TH Brass as well. So this doesn't seem to be that big of a concern for OT.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 28, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I don't think its in OT's interest to give out 50% coupons.
> 
> A lot of people would choose expensive single instruments if they do that.
> People would also choose highly reputable instruments too.
> ...



I get what you’re saying, but for me that tactic doesn’t work unless it’s a library that I already wanted. Out of the 5 instruments that have been on offer so far, I got the Oboe and the Horns, since those two instruments belong to libraries I had my eye on since getting into the SINE ecosystem. The rest are great instruments in their own right, but not ones I really need, or even want. So now I have to wait until the next instrument I would like comes up, and who knows how long that’ll take.

Also, I feel that the FOMO would still be in full effect if OT offered what I suggested given the 48hr time limit. And even if you happened to own the entire library, there would be something for everyone every week. At least, that was what I thought would be more desirable.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 28, 2022)

Man, the W Soloists bundle are screaming at me now. After that Oboe… but hey! what about the rest? There are so good as the Oboe? (Except for the portato short articulation, they need a urgent revisit)


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm pretty sure OT is selecting those instruments based on what I have already.


----------



## ascherren (Jul 29, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> I'm pretty sure OT is selecting those instruments based on what I have already.


Then maybe this gives us a way of influencing the sale. 🤔


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 29, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> I'm pretty sure OT is selecting those instruments based on what I have already.


Ok, please affirm you own the MODUS string sections (or buy them asap).


----------



## GMT (Jul 29, 2022)

This marketing technique worked on me as I have been wanting to do some South American music for a while. Bought this plus the shaker set (which I needed for something else) plus one of the flutes.

Guess I am finally going down the sine player rabbit hole.

See you all in the bankrupcy court.

Ps. Damn. I really need that log percussion to make my life complete.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 29, 2022)

after I skipped the horns, I bought this 🙈


----------



## musicalMind (Jul 29, 2022)

damn already also own Andea library. Some really nice instruments in this library. The Ronroco is one of my favorite in the library, and for this price it's a steal.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 29, 2022)

My idea would give EVERYONE a chance to get a taste of any library they want. Just saying 😉.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 29, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> My idea would give EVERYONE a chance to get a taste of any library they want. Just saying 😉.


Maybe they'll do one like that during the last week of the promotion. How about it, @OrchestralTools? After the pre-selected instruments have went on offer, allowing us one single instrument of our choice at 50% off, giving such a great promotion an even more amazing end?


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok, please affirm you own the MODUS string sections (or buy them asap).



Error 404, wallet not found.

I would love to see any solo brass from JXL or Berlin.


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 29, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> after I skipped the horns, I bought this 🙈


Same. This is the first singles sale I bought, I always wanted the ronroco since Andrea came out. It's beautifully recorded. Just need to learn now how to use it, the non chromatic layout seems quite esoteric, but I'm sure there's a reason for the layout, need to dig into the manual. The bends and trills are really easy to use with live playing keyswitches. All the attics seem well balanced volume wise and matching spatially. Really high quality instrument. 

Plus, I now discover how to download additional mics, and find there's more mics for majestic horn and layers!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jul 30, 2022)

Since OT are listening would love to request at least THP, Miroire and Time before summer finishes


----------



## holywilly (Jul 31, 2022)

My guess for the next SINE single will be Basso Continuo from Mioire.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 31, 2022)

My guess is the low strings from either Ark 1 or 2.

There hasn't been anything from the Ark libraries yet, nor has their been any strings either.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 31, 2022)

They're taking requests? @OrchestralTools then do "Timpani" from Berlin Percussion next. Thanks!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 31, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> My guess is the low strings from either Ark 1 or 2.
> 
> There hasn't been anything from the Ark libraries yet, nor has their been any strings either.


I would like this!


----------



## ism (Jul 31, 2022)

If we're taking requests: Time Micro strings!


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 31, 2022)

Id try one of the Saxes in Duplex. Soprano? 

Something from Modus? Alto Flutes and Violas perhaps?

Female Soul Ensemble from LA Sessions


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 31, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Something from Modus? Alto Flutes and Violas perhaps?


That is a great one. Or maybe one of the shakuhachis.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 31, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> My guess is the low strings from either Ark 1 or 2.
> 
> There hasn't been anything from the Ark libraries yet, nor has their been any strings either.


The low strings from Ark 1 sound really amazing! (But I already have it!  So for me it would be the High Strings Large from Ark 5, very curious about it!)


----------



## mike chapman (Jul 31, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> They're taking requests? @OrchestralTools then do "Timpani" from Berlin Percussion next. Thanks!


seconded!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 3, 2022)

Next SineSingle up
Vibraphone Ensemble from Jeff Russo’s Modus​








Modus - Jeff Russo


A toolset for TV and underscoring, with tensions, transitions, continuums, and a selection of unique orchestral colors. Created for Jeff Russo to use when scoring Star Trek: Discovery and Star Trek: Picard.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 3, 2022)

Very creative atmospheric Vibes!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 3, 2022)

I was hoping for the Klingon Choir but went ahead and picked it up.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 3, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> I was hoping for the Klingon Choir but went ahead and picked it up.


I bought that one with one of their vouchers they send out at the end of the year. Haven't used it too much but I quite like it.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools !


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi folks - just making sure no-one misses this: This week's SINEsingles offer is the Female Soul Ensemble from LA Sessions - 50% off, so €17 for the next 48 hours.

Check it out: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/la-sessions/instruments


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 8, 2022)

ooooh I predicted ! Nice one TY


----------



## Bereckis (Aug 8, 2022)

Bought!
But is there no shopping cart?
I would have bought the men otherwise equal.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> Bought!
> But is there no shopping cart?
> I would have bought the men otherwise equal.


As far as i know, you can only buy one item at a time with OT store. That item can be an individual instrument or a library or a bundle but you can't have more than the one item.


----------



## ptram (Aug 8, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles offer is the Female Soul Ensemble from LA Sessions


Super! This is a unique collection, that can be very useful even out of the 'soul' context.

Paolo


----------



## Flyo (Aug 8, 2022)

What about LA Sesion Strings, anybody? These have almost every articulation I was looking on a smaller size section. chamber. How about responsiveness, dyn layers? its not popular, and rarely mentioned here


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 8, 2022)

Flyo said:


> What about LA Sesion Strings, anybody? These have almost every articulation I was looking on a smaller size section. chamber. How about responsiveness, dyn layers? its not popular, and rarely mentioned here


I have always wondered too, I am also interested in the upright bass.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2022)

Somehow those little mini SINE demos always sound good to me. But I wish OT would still make Soundcloud demos, so I could have easier access to them. Their website is like their shopping experience; convoluted.

(I just listened to LA Sessions; strings do sound good)


----------



## Marsen (Aug 8, 2022)

I was waiting for this one, purchased.
Thanks OT.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 8, 2022)

Flyo said:


> What about LA Sesion Strings, anybody? These have almost every articulation I was looking on a smaller size section. chamber. How about responsiveness, dyn layers? its not popular, and rarely mentioned here


Not mentioned here because it's not the target audience for this library.


----------



## Flyo (Aug 8, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Not mentioned here because it's not the target audience for this library.


I don’t encounter on any post yet. But my attempt is to anybody who go it
enlighten with his knowledge for this library, I know it is not the thread for the strings, but its on the same library L.A. Session.


----------



## Jackal_King (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm still holding on hope for Tableau solo viola or cello to go half off next Otherwise, I'll have to bite the bullet and get one of them this week.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm very surprised that there hasn't been any strings yet, nor anything from the Arks. I was really excited when we got the Tallinn female choir and the TH Brass horns a6 back to back, but everything since then I've passed on.

With this promotion, I was really looking forward to getting to demo a nice range of OT's orchestral libraries, since I've already purchased most of what I want from my "main" library maker and am now looking to branch out to other developers. But we've only gotten three "standard" orchestral instruments (or only two if you don't consider a choir to be "orchestral") so far, and there are only a couple weeks left.


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm very surprised that there hasn't been any strings yet, nor anything from the Arks. I was really excited when we got the Tallinn female choir and the TH Brass horns a6 back to back, but everything since then I've passed on.
> 
> With this promotion, I was really looking forward to getting to demo a nice range of OT's orchestral libraries, since I've already purchased most of what I want from my "main" library maker and am now looking to branch out to other developers. But we've only gotten three "standard" orchestral instruments (or only two if you don't consider a choir to be "orchestral") so far, and there are only a couple weeks left.


wdym there are only a few weeks left? I thought singles was a permanent addition, is the program ending?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm very surprised that there hasn't been any strings yet, nor anything from the Arks. I was really excited when we got the Tallinn female choir and the TH Brass horns a6 back to back, but everything since then I've passed on.
> 
> With this promotion, I was really looking forward to getting to demo a nice range of OT's orchestral libraries, since I've already purchased most of what I want from my "main" library maker and am now looking to branch out to other developers. But we've only gotten three "standard" orchestral instruments (or only two if you don't consider a choir to be "orchestral") so far, and there are only a couple weeks left.


I’ve been pretty happy with what I’ve got so far. I’m also not expecting anything out the Berlin mains or Arks, as I’m expecting a complete your library at the end, and the Arks and the mains have other sales.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 8, 2022)

I for one vote for a permanent installation of the 50% off Sine Singles. I hope they ar printing cash and can justify.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 8, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> wdym there are only a few weeks left? I thought singles was a permanent addition, is the program ending?


They said end of summer


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm very surprised that there hasn't been any strings yet, nor anything from the Arks. I was really excited when we got the Tallinn female choir and the TH Brass horns a6 back to back, but everything since then I've passed on.
> 
> With this promotion, I was really looking forward to getting to demo a nice range of OT's orchestral libraries, since I've already purchased most of what I want from my "main" library maker and am now looking to branch out to other developers. But we've only gotten three "standard" orchestral instruments (or only two if you don't consider a choir to be "orchestral") so far, and there are only a couple weeks left.


OT consumers are not only interested in orchestral instrument. Vi Control is just a small part of their market.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 8, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> They said end of summer


If we continue wearing shorts all year round, maybe they'll keep the party going.


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 8, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> They said end of summer


Aww man what? That's unfortunate. Hopefully, they'll keep it going since it seems really popular!


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 8, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I for one vote for a permanent installation of the 50% off Sine Singles. I hope they ar printing cash and can justify.


It’s the reason I picked up the WW Soloists Bundle, and I’m sure others have done similarly with other collections.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 8, 2022)

Well there you have it, folks. They have released something every day Monday through Friday. So it you start getting that itch to buy, you may wait awhile.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 8, 2022)

I think the idea is to deliberately promote parts of their collection we *don't* all already know everything about. I don't think this is intended as a way to sell you the exact patch you wanted. It's a way to introduce you to the wide range on offer and to try something you didn't already want


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I think the idea is to deliberately promote parts of their collection we *don't* all already know everything about. I don't think this is intended as a way to sell you the exact patch you wanted. It's a way to introduce you to the wide range on offer and to try something you didn't already want


Except they gave me exactly what I wanted to try next from THB. I really want a sale on the collection though!


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 8, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Except they gave me exactly what I wanted to try next from THB. I really want a sale on the collection though!


🙏


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I think the idea is to deliberately promote parts of their collection we *don't* all already know everything about. I don't think this is intended as a way to sell you the exact patch you wanted. It's a way to introduce you to the wide range on offer and to try something you didn't already want


Yep that's it, they are offering tier 2 instruments so you buy and unlock the tier 1 that you actually want. In saying that,_ I really, really want the alto recorder from Miroire_


----------



## ptram (Aug 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> It's a way to introduce you to the wide range on offer and to try something you didn't already want


Exactly. And offering part of a choir is usually a smart way to also sell you the other half!

Paolo


----------



## jadedsean (Aug 9, 2022)

I was intrested in buying these strings but they only have one style of shorts which i find limiting, just Staccato.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 10, 2022)

Update for the JXL "Horns a6" 👍

(maybe for the whole library?)


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 10, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Update for the JXL "Horns a6" 👍
> 
> (maybe for the whole library?)


Yes, looks like updates for everything except the 'Full Brass' instrument.

I also had some updates for Ark 5, but it's been a while since I looked for updates.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice! OT has been working on updates lately. I like it!!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 10, 2022)

Change lists would be nice. I loaded a few of the TH Brass instruments up. Yep, still awesome, not sure what has changed


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 10, 2022)

Here is problably the main reason for the patch


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh, hell to the yeah!!

Thank you so much for listening OT. Buying it right away!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2022)

I have to admit I am tempted. Tom Holkenborg is one of my favourite human beings. His instruments aren’t bad either.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 10, 2022)

I am also tempted. I'm interested in the brass, but not the percussion.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 10, 2022)

Chungus said:


> I am also tempted. I'm interested in the brass, but not the percussion.


Ehhhh can you find a creative way to be interested


----------



## Chungus (Aug 10, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Ehhhh can you find a creative way to be interested


In the drums? Not really. I don't like how they're mapped, and I'm pretty much set on percussion, regardless. Now for the brass, definitely.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 10, 2022)

Hoping for a Berlin Brass or Berlin Woodwinds sale next...


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 10, 2022)

Id take a Phoenix sale! That was released before I got started!


----------



## jadedsean (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey everyone

Yes, you spotted it already: This week it's the Baroque Violins from Miroire. 50% off the regular price for 48 hours—so €24.50.

It's an ensemble of 4 violins with gut strings, with a nice range of articulations and some ornamentation options that fit the sound of the era. We described Miroire as 'a modern sample collection with a historical sound', so we hope that these violins are useful in far more than just baroque period music.

Here's the link: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/miroire/instruments


----------



## ZTYAAA (Aug 15, 2022)

without hesitation!!BUY!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 15, 2022)

I always wonder if I should get Miroire. I'm excited to try these out!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 15, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I always wonder if I should get Miroire. I'm excited to try these out!


You should! Its great


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 15, 2022)

Damn, it's the only one I already have from Miroire! I was really waiting for another one to pop and to add to my collection.
Regardless, it's very good, people.


----------



## davidson (Aug 15, 2022)

Silly question but in what situation are you guys using these strings? Are you writing baroque music?


----------



## Haakond (Aug 15, 2022)

Have anybody here used stuff from Miroire, that is not baroque style? Curious to hear it in other contexts


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 15, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> You should! Its great


I’d want Berlin Harpsichords too!!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 15, 2022)

davidson said:


> Silly question but in what situation are you guys using these strings? Are you writing baroque music?


I did use it for a bit in my Ultimate Oboe Thread, the Albinoni. Seemed the only really fitting library for the music. It is the first I load up for that period of music. Thought it worked well.

I use it for inspiration mostly and having fun playing it on the keyboard. There is nothing quite like it. The level of detail, and tone. Wide variety of patches. Vocals, Strings, Winds. Its mostly for just pleasure! They did a good job.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 15, 2022)

It's too bad this week I'm flat baroque.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 15, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I did use it for a bit in my Ultimate Oboe Thread, the Albinoni. Seemed the only really fitting library for the music. It is the first I load up for that period of music. Thought it worked well.
> 
> I use it for inspiration mostly and having fun playing it on the keyboard. There is nothing quite like it. The level of detail, and tone. Wide variety of patches. Vocals, Strings, Winds. Its mostly for just pleasure! They did a good job.


I'd think the package would be great for those writing fantasy stuff too? The string examples sound very present and agile.


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 15, 2022)

Let's hear some of you use these in your Bridgerton scores! LOL


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 15, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I'd think the package would be great for those writing fantasy stuff too? The string examples sound very present and agile.


Yes it would! And it can go as far as anyone's creativity wants it to go! Plethora of articulations. Levels of shorts and mercato's tremolos trills. Sustained soft sustains everything you would expect from orchestral tools! Applied to very unique instruments for the world of samples! And it's a library built for sine. It does it suffer from the drawbacks of some of the ports. Glad I snagged it on intro and wholeheartedly recommended for anything anyone might fall into as an artist.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 15, 2022)

I'd love to see them, of course depending on sales, justify to get back in the studio and maybe make a companion to this one. Sacbut and other winds strings would be welcome! As it sits now and has something of everything though!


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 15, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Let's hear some of you use these in your Bridgerton scores! LOL


Next competition. Delay Lama is already taking the lead in this one..


----------



## PeterN (Aug 15, 2022)

The sound hits a nerve. This violin could be a useful tool for someone in martial arts, to take a dose before the competition. You add a second dose medieval harpsichord, and the fighter becomes a superman.


----------



## Germain B (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh yeaaaah !!!


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Aug 15, 2022)

So is there's a loyalty program if i buy the strings today and decide later to get Miroire? 
Thanks. Very excited to finally see sampled baroque strings.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 15, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> So is there's a loyalty program if i buy the strings today and decide later to get Miroire?
> Thanks. Very excited to finally see sampled baroque strings.


after buying the violins the price of Miroire dropped to 369,38€


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 15, 2022)

Great choice, obviously everyone wanted the bass but happy to settle on strings


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools - I am amazed by how brilliantly playable these baroque violin patches are. They’re an exccellent complement to the viola da gamba and english bass samples I already had by Ben Osterhouse. I am extremely tempted to also get the Basso Continuo now. I love that you have the instrument-a-la-carte option, kudos for that.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks @OrchestralTools - I am amazed by how brilliantly playable these baroque violin patches are. They’re an exccellent complement to the viola da gamba and english bass samples I already had by Ben Osterhouse. I am extremely tempted to also get the Basso Continuo now. I love that you have the instrument-a-la-carte option, kudos for that.


This combo sounds sooo cool ! Isabel Esain's Viola da Gamba ??? 🎻

Hmmmm ...... back on-topic ! OT pulling me closer each week ! 🧲


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 15, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> This combo sounds sooo cool ! Isabel Esain's Viola da Gamba ??? 🎻
> 
> Hmmmm ...... back on-topic ! OT pulling me closer each week ! 🧲


Some inspiration:



I am a fan of these Miroire violins. Highly inspiring @sostenuto


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am a fan of these Miroire violins.


Mee too. They feel very good under the fingers. Cat gut > Vibrato. Apparently.

I might need the rest of Miroire dammit.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 15, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Mee too. They feel very good under the fingers. Cat gut > Vibrato. Apparently.
> 
> I might need the rest of Miroire dammit.


I’m with you, at least for the strings


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 15, 2022)

Miroire is a fantastic library. I'm glad I got it at the introductory price. Total gem. Just like Tallin.
I just hope that OT are planning a Vol.2. We want more of the same baroque magic!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 15, 2022)

Picked this up! Would be great to use I. The spitfire competition but I already finished my entry and have no plans to re open the project and go through the emotional trauma of re-valuing every one of my ideas XD. But very happy to picking this up and playing around with it! Can imaging this fitting great in Albion solstice for a “dedicated” legato string sound and shorts


----------



## David Cuny (Aug 16, 2022)

Spare a thought for the poor, unloved bassoon... he shows up in the splash photo:






And even in the video for a moment:






But unlike all the other double reeds in Miroire, he's lumped in with the Basso Continuo section - no solos for him! 

But seriously, there are some really lovely sounds in the collection.


----------



## mgaewsj (Aug 16, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Picked this up! Would be great to use I. The spitfire competition but I already finished my entry


I had the same thought! perhaps just a bit of layering would already be great!


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 16, 2022)

David Cuny said:


> Spare a thought for the poor, unloved bassoon... he shows up in the splash photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may already know this, but you can isolate him by using the Spot mics in the Basso Continuo and have just the Bassoon mic enabled. Not the most ideal since you’ll lose on the ability to use the other room mics, but it’s something 😂.


----------



## GMT (Aug 16, 2022)

Yell to the hair.

These will go swimmingly with the Viking inspired stuff I'm writing at the moment.

They sucked me in with Andea. Now this?

I am officially a member of the OT Slut Crew.


----------



## Gensaii (Aug 16, 2022)

GMT said:


> I am officially a member of the OT Slut Crew.


OT what crew?🤨


----------



## Markrs (Aug 16, 2022)

GMT said:


> They sucked me in with Andea. Now this?


You are not the only one. It has been a pretty clever marketing strategy as we all get a sample of their larger libraries. They previously had money off vouchers that worked in a same way, to get us to buy a single instrument and see what we are missing out on. 😂


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 16, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> OT what crew?🤨



I’m assuming it’s a reference to the GearSlutz forum, now known as Gearspace.com. Literally like VI Control, except people collect studio gear rather than sample libraries.


----------



## Karmand (Aug 16, 2022)

Well I bought the first one --Solo Oboe - already used it. Today I got the Violins offer - we will see how they works. I think it is a great way to sample their stuff. I am not a fan of Sine player so far - but I am getting it to work simplistically.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 16, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Well I bought the first one --Solo Oboe - already used it. Today I got the Violins offer - we will see how they works. I think it is a great way to sample their stuff. I am not a fan of Sine player so far - but I am getting it to work simplistically.


Top tip. Double click the instrument, it'll load all the articulations with keyswitches mapped.


----------



## Tanarri (Aug 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I love that you have the instrument-a-la-carte option, kudos for that.


Shame buying the whole library piece by piece a-la-carte costs like 65% more than buying the whole library right away.

Or is there some dynamic recalculation as you buy the pieces?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 17, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Shame buying the whole library piece by piece a-la-carte costs like 65% more than buying the whole library right away.
> 
> Or is there some dynamic recalculation as you buy the pieces?


You get credited for roughly 70% of any a la carte purchases when you buy the collection.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for your comments, everyone! Just FYI - the offer on the Baroque Violins is now officially closed.

But there'll be another SINEsingles offer next week... something very different to the violins. Stay tuned!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 18, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thanks for your comments, everyone! Just FYI - the offer on the Baroque Violins is now officially closed.
> 
> But there'll be another SINEsingles offer next week... something very different to the violins. Stay tuned!


Here’s another choir!


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 18, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Here’s another choir!


Percussion time, I think.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 18, 2022)

Maybe saxophone.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 18, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Percussion time, I think.


Cowbells confirmed


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 18, 2022)

Need a Duplex!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 18, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Need a Duplex!


I picked them up recently, they are good


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 18, 2022)

^^i grabbed the blue tenor recently for a project. I thought I would never consider or need one, but they are rad.

Would be cool if they offered one of the reds or a different blue cough cough.

Also I would LOVE to see the violas from con sordino, bb trumpets, bb muted trumpets, or Berlin timpani offered in this series of discounts ❤️🙏🏼❤️


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 18, 2022)

Maybe something from TH Drums


----------



## zodiaclawl (Aug 18, 2022)

N.Caffrey said:


> Cowbells confirmed


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 18, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Maybe something from TH Drums


Not when it’s on sale unfortunately


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am extremely tempted to also get the Basso Continuo now.


"The Basso Continuo is perfecto mundo" - Yoko Ono

"I concur-o with Yoko" - Bono


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 22, 2022)

Very different from violins... my first guesses are a percussion, a keyboard, or duplex


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 22, 2022)

What’s on the other side of Baroque?


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 22, 2022)

Sth ambient


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 22, 2022)

Jrettetsoh said:


> What’s on the other side of Baroque?


euqoraB


----------



## ism (Aug 22, 2022)

Or ... maybe the opposite of baroque violins is neoclassical cellos?


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 22, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> euqoraB


That actually sounds like a cool name.


----------



## ZTYAAA (Aug 23, 2022)

can't wait


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 24, 2022)

Has summer finished?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Has summer finished?





OrchestralTools said:


> Thanks for your comments, everyone! Just FYI - the offer on the Baroque Violins is now officially closed.
> 
> But there'll be another SINEsingles offer next week... something very different to the violins. Stay tuned!


Patiently waiting...


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 24, 2022)

Where's my sine single?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 24, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Where's my sine single?


Probably coming Friday if the previous pattern holds up.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Has summer finished?


It has most certainly _not_.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Has summer finished?


summer goes from June 21st to September 23rd


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 25, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> summer goes from June 21st to September 23rd


Pffft. Hemisphere bias.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 25, 2022)

Surely if you live somewhere across the equator it is summer all year round 🥳. Now if only OT was based there instead of Berlin 😁


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 25, 2022)

Sadly, our SINEsingles series is nearly over. But, we've saved some of the best instruments for last. 

This week it's Kopernikus Percussion from Metropolis Ark 1, we hope you enjoy! You can check out more details in the OP.

Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

€23
Here's a link:








Metropolis Ark 1


A complete orchestral scoring toolset: A huge orchestra, a choir, percussion, a grand piano, and a metal band. All recorded to be bold, loud, and breathtaking. Featuring the loudest imaginable dynamics, from mf up to fff. All instruments were recorded with first-call musicians at the Teldex...




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 25, 2022)

This used to only be available with the full collection, right?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 25, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> This used to only be available with the full collection, right?


Interesting....


----------



## Brasart (Aug 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Sadly, our SINEsingles series is nearly over. But, we've saved some of the best instruments for last.
> 
> This week it's Kopernikus Percussion from Metropolis Ark 1, we hope you enjoy! You can check out more details in the OP.
> 
> Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


Will SINEsingles come back? 
It's such a smart way of doing sales, made me come back to OT's website and listen to a lot of instruments and kept me waiting for the next one each week, I'm sad to see it stop!


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 25, 2022)

Is there a demo of Kopernikus by itself, separately from the rest of Ark 1?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 25, 2022)

I purchased. Somebody please inform me what it is, other than “epic percussion”? Thanks


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Is there a demo of Kopernikus by itself, separately from the rest of Ark 1?


On the product page, each instrument has its own individual demo. Which is pure genius.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I purchased. Somebody please inform me what it is, other than “epic percussion”? Thanks


Big, loud drums. HTPH!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 25, 2022)

Looking up and down the product page, they honestly don't have many Sine collections left to pull from other than Berlin and more Arks. I assume creative soundpacks are off limits.. and did they do any organic samples?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I purchased. Somebody please inform me what it is, other than “epic percussion”? Thanks


Taikos, Suros, sticks!


----------



## ism (Aug 25, 2022)

It is particularly different from the Albion One percussion?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I purchased. Somebody please inform me what it is, other than “epic percussion”? Thanks


The Epic Perc is a takios ensemble, according to the way they labeled the samples in the Kontakt version.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 25, 2022)

here's a walkthrough. the percussions are shown at 30:23


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 25, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> On the product page, each instrument has its own individual demo. Which is pure genius.


Thanks. I completely missed the Play buttons (white on a light colored background) even though that's what I was looking for.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


It would be really nice to let every user choose the last instrument.


----------



## stigbn (Aug 25, 2022)

I bought the kopernikus single but there seems to be some of it missing? there is only one option to load 'percussion menu' with taikos and bass drums, but I don't have the anvils and possibly other things like in the walkthrough? Admittently, I just downloaded sine player yesterday so I'm not the fluent in using it, but it seems something is missing.

Oh I had to close my daw and start again...now I have two presets and the anvils are there too


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

stigbn said:


> I bought the kopernikus single but there seems to be some of it missing? there is only one option to load 'percussion menu' with taikos and bass drums, but I don't have the anvils and possibly other things like in the walkthrough? Admittently, I just downloaded sine player yesterday so I'm not the fluent in using it, but it seems something is missing.
> 
> Oh I had to close my daw and start again...now I have two presets and the anvils are there too


I don't have the SINE version. But in the video it looks like there's keyswitches (on the left).


----------



## stigbn (Aug 25, 2022)

It's ok - I have the keyswitches , but I didnt at first. In the doc for Sine they write you can buy and immediately start playing, but it seems that at least in Studio One it's a good idea to restart your daw.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 25, 2022)

Well this sale sucks if you own too many collections from OT already...


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 25, 2022)

I just wanted to say I have really enjoyed these! @OrchestralTools would you consider:

(a) offering all the previously offered singles for a grand finale
(b) bringing this back again sometime in the future

PS: this campaign is a great reminder that à la carte articulations are something of a Sine exclusive - very cool!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 25, 2022)

If any input is being accepted this late in the game, I would have to throw my support behind 50% any Sine single of our choice. I know that when another developer offers that on entire libraries I use the hell out of it!


----------



## WWBiscuit (Aug 25, 2022)

This SINE singles sale (try saying that with a mouth full of marbles) has reignited my interest in several OT libraries. Really good marketing.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 25, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> It would be really nice to let every user choose the last instrument.


Great idea!
It sucks when you own the library but I feel Time Macro/Micro could be the last choice


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 25, 2022)

My vote is to do permanent sine singles! It would take over a decade to get through all of the products and it really does get people looking at the other options on the site!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Great idea!
> It sucks when you own the library but I feel Time Macro/Micro could be the last choice


My hope is that they pull from libraries that haven't recently been on sale or intro discount. The Time series weren't on sale too long ago, so I think pulling a single from there would be like a less extreme version of taking one from Muted Brass or something else that just made the jump to Sine.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 25, 2022)

I’d like Solo Opera.
Which Sine Single would you like for the last one this summer?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 25, 2022)

Kop. Percussion. 🙂


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 25, 2022)

well it should have been THB percussion, but doubt they will do the single from that.

Wouldn't mind another Phoenix, Tallin, Miroire but I know it's just gonna be something I own like con sindino strings lol


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 25, 2022)

I'd really like something from Berlin mains, so I can assess if I want to buy the full Mains at the next bundle sale. Violins 1 would be good.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 25, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 25, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> It would be really nice to let every user choose the last instrument.



Now people like the idea…when it’s almost over 😂.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 25, 2022)

Still voting for a duplex soprano sax! There's not very many soprano saxes out there


----------



## musicisum (Aug 25, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Looking up and down the product page, they honestly don't have many Sine collections left to pull from other than Berlin and more Arks. I assume creative soundpacks are off limits.. and did they do any organic samples?


No organic samples as far as I know, they better do a 50% sale on the majestic horn to maximize new customers 😁

The current offer with the MA perc sounds great, quite tempted for 23 bucks.


----------



## juliandoe (Aug 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> My vote is to do permanent sine singles! It would take over a decade to get through all of the products and it really does get people looking at the other options on the site!


why do you hate my wallet so much?


----------



## Tanarri (Aug 26, 2022)

Everyone has bambillion perc libraries these days, should have been something more interesting. Maybe some Andean flute or something. The baroque violins were quite an inspired choice.



OrchestralTools said:


> Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


What? I thought this will be going like indefinitely. 😅 There's so many a la carte instruments in the shop. And so far none of the offered ones hit the spot for me. 😄



Futchibon said:


>


_Laughs in Infinite Brass._

Are you trying to save me money? I'm really curious what will the last offer be. OT did some great, interesting stuff in their Metropolis series... and I have none.


----------



## Vladinemir (Aug 26, 2022)

If we may make suggestions, I would like baroque oboe the most. Do they ever offer limited time discount coupons? If yes, maybe they could let users to choose the last product that way.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 26, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> If we may make suggestions, I would like baroque oboe the most. Do they ever offer limited time discount coupons? If yes, maybe they could let users to choose the last product that way.


Well every Christmas we get a free voucher would cover most of the cost of a lot of these singles if not all


----------



## muk (Aug 26, 2022)

Next one is Majestic Horn 50% off: 1 € instead of 2.


----------



## KenV (Aug 27, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Sadly, our SINEsingles series is nearly over. But, we've saved some of the best instruments for last.
> 
> This week it's Kopernikus Percussion from Metropolis Ark 1, we hope you enjoy! You can check out more details in the OP.
> 
> Next week will be the last SINEsingles, wonder what instrument we've picked?


I really really hope it’s MA2 
Breitenstein Basso Profondo Choir!​


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 27, 2022)

I think it’s what ever that girl uses in her batman template that OT keep resharing on their instagram stories


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Aug 27, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I think it’s what ever that girl uses in her batman template that OT keep resharing on their instagram stories


The videos that OT “keep sharing” in their Instagram stories are the ones that relate to each individual SINEsingles sale.
This is different to what the “sponsored” videos by OT might be popping up in your stories feed.

My best guess for what comes next is something from Duplex Saxophones or the Time series.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Aug 27, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> The videos that OT “keep sharing” in their Instagram stories are the ones that relate to each individual SINEsingles sale.
> This is different to what the “sponsored” videos by OT might be popping up in your stories feed.
> 
> My best guess for what comes next is something from Duplex Saxophones or the Time series.


Some composer has written a piece for batman, and she goes through the individual instruments which happen to be the sine instrument on sale. Thats what they keep resharing


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 1, 2022)

This week's SINEsingles is the Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds, just €35 over the next 48 hours. 

You can buy it right here. Expect this to run until roughly 5 pm CET on September 3.

Thank you so much for supporting this series - we've been blown away by the community's response.
We also really benefitted from your feedback and ideas throughout, and we especially liked the suggestion that you guys vote for an instrument to go on sale.

That's an idea we may well return to in the future. But, it's goodbye for now on the SINEsingles series. 

Thanks again,
OT


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles is the Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds, just €35 over the next 48 hours.
> 
> You can buy it right here. Expect this to run until roughly 5 pm CET on September 3.
> 
> ...


The link is connected to the Instagram post, not the OT store!


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles is the Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds, just €35 over the next 48 hours.
> 
> You can buy it right here. Expect this to run until roughly 5 pm CET on September 3.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for opening this up to us! There are so many sample libraries out there. This is a great way for people to understand SINE and the quality of your libraries at a market competitive way for us normal users especially.


----------



## juliandoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Berlin Woodwinds


Part of the acclaimed Berlin Series, Berlin Woodwinds raises the bar for detailed and true-to-life woodwinds. 12 individual instruments let you construct expressive solo lines, custom ensembles, and complex voicings. All instruments offer a wide range of articulations for maximum depth. Recorded...




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## ZTYAAA (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 1, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> This week's SINEsingles is the Piccolo Flute from Berlin Woodwinds, just €35 over the next 48 hours.
> 
> You can buy it right here. Expect this to run until roughly 5 pm CET on September 3.
> 
> ...


This may be the worst OT instrument that I own, and I own a bunch of them. It is ridiculously quiet. This instrument needs to be overhauled with added dynamic layers. A piccolo should be able to pierce your eardrums.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> This may be the worst OT instrument that I own, and I own a bunch of them. It is ridiculously quiet. This instrument needs to be overhauled with added dynamic layers. A piccolo should be able to pierce your eardrums.


Did you try to throw the spot Mic's up? Maxing that and trees certainly gets it loud. I've sat next to much better sounding piccolo players though


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 1, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Did you try to throw the spot Mic's up? Maxing that and trees certainly gets it loud. I've sat next to much better sounding piccolo players though


You can turn up the volume on any patch, but the timbre doesn't change as it should. They simply failed to capture the upper dynamics of this instrument.


----------



## Haakond (Sep 1, 2022)

Hmm, not the final instrument I hoped for. I actually prefer the flute ensemble from the old Berlin Woodwinds, since the piccolo there is way sharper and piercing than in Revive

Let’s hope they do another round of SineSingles


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 1, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> This may be the worst OT instrument that I own, and I own a bunch of them. It is ridiculously quiet. This instrument needs to be overhauled with added dynamic layers. A piccolo should be able to pierce your eardrums.


Certainly not the kind of comments that is appropriate in a Commercial thread...


----------



## KallumS (Sep 1, 2022)

No more SineSingles? 😢 I was hoping to catch ‘em all like Pokemon


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 1, 2022)

I was expecting a finale with fireworks 😓


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 1, 2022)

Here you go:







Best,

Geoff


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Sep 1, 2022)

Damn anticlimax when you already own it :(


----------



## liquidlino (Sep 1, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I'd really like something from Berlin mains, so I can assess if I want to buy the full Mains at the next bundle sale. Violins 1 would be good.


Not sure they heard correctly at OT. I said violins!


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 1, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Not sure they heard correctly at OT. I said violins!


They had already violins on sale on their SineSingles


----------



## ism (Sep 2, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> That's an idea we may well return to in the future. But, it's goodbye for now on the SINEsingles series.


Glad to hear it might return. 


Trying to figure out if I need another piccolo. I mean, the obvious answer is no, I have lots of piccolos that I've very happy with ... 

... except that listening to the demos very carefully, there's is a rather singular expressiveness here - a very lovely, if very specific sweet spot not reachable in other takes on the piccolo 


... so maybe I do actually. Hmm...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Sep 2, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I think it’s what ever that girl uses in her batman template that OT keep resharing on their instagram stories


Did I not predict this, I was correct, it was something she uses and of course she's a professional flautist


----------



## paulwr (Sep 3, 2022)

mmm, trying to purchase piccolo for sale price, shows 35Euros but then in cart 70Euros.
I didn't notice a code anywhere, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 3, 2022)

paulwr said:


> mmm, trying to purchase piccolo for sale price, shows 35Euros but then in cart 70Euros.
> I didn't notice a code anywhere, maybe I'm missing something.


The website probably hasn't updated yet, but the sale has ended hours ago unfortunately.



OrchestralTools said:


> Expect this to run until roughly 5 pm CET on September 3.


----------



## paulwr (Sep 3, 2022)

Yea, 'roughly 5pm...." so when I saw it still on sale I thought I had it.
Oh well, I'm not doing $70 for one piccolo right now. Thanks.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 3, 2022)

During one of the SINE Singles sales I clicked to put the instrument in the cart but it would always show the full price once in the cart. It was within the time frame of the sale.

OT support gave me a code to make it the right price for the sale. It might still be worth contacting them if you were having an issue before.


----------

